# Start Here > Ron Paul Forum >  The Unofficial Feb 7th Results Thread

## Razmear

Didn't see one posted yet, so here it is. 

Results:
CNN Links: 
CO
http://www.cnn.com/election/2012/primaries/state/co
MN
http://www.cnn.com/election/2012/primaries/state/mn
MO
http://www.cnn.com/election/2012/primaries/state/mo

Google Links:
CO
http://www.google.com/elections/ed/u...gop-primary/co
MO
http://www.google.com/elections/ed/u...gop-primary/mo
MN
http://www.google.com/elections/ed/u...gop-primary/mn

State of MO Official Results:
http://www.sos.mo.gov/enrweb/allresults.asp?eid=336


Times:
MN starts caucusing at 7pm local time (8 eastern) and they end whenever they are done. 
MO polls close at 7pm local time (8 eastern)
CO Caucuses are listed as running from noon to 9pm. (11 eastern)

Video Feeds:
CNN
http://www.rentadrone.tv/cnn-live-stream/
http://www.newsandjava.com/watchcnnlive.htm

Other:
MN Live Blog:
http://stillwater.patch.com/articles...#photo-9054993


Lets kick some ass tonight!
eb

----------


## Razmear

As of 6:30PM we are still tied for first in all 3 contests.

----------


## UK4Paul

You should have stamped this OFFICIAL... I'm willing to bet this thread will be stomped on by one labelled "official".

Crazy, huh

----------


## Canderson

When will results start rolling in? and which states polls close first?

----------


## botounami

Collins will be on it, no doubt.

----------


## freneticentropy

Is revpac doing a thing tonight?

----------


## wstrucke

> Collins will be on it, no doubt.


$#@! that guy, this thread is perfectly fine.

----------


## wstrucke

has CNN announced Romney as the winner yet?

----------


## dagnybell

Thanks for the links!

----------


## UK4Paul

> Is revpac doing a thing tonight?


Good question. I'd also like to know.

Although I'm quite enjoying CNN's coverage (through a non-official stream, of course  ) ... and the usual political ANALysts...

----------


## Barrex

Any live feeds?

----------


## PolicyReader

A little tidbit for those keeping score of the Delegates in contention today

February 7, 2012

_Colorado_ (caucus - Closed) *36 total delegates* (State Convention: Saturday 14 April)
_Minnesota_ (caucus - Open) *40 total delegates* (State Convention: Saturday 5 May 2012)
_Missouri_ (primary) – *Counts for Zero delegates*

----------


## RonPaulRules

Any twitter updates?

----------


## tbone717

CNN has on their program guide that they are doing coverage tonight.  I didn't see anything on Fox - looks like they are doing their regular programming unless the program guide wasn't updated.

----------


## Razmear

> When will results start rolling in? and which states polls close first?


First post updated with times.

----------


## Barrex

> CNN has on their program guide that they are doing coverage tonight.  I didn't see anything on Fox - looks like they are doing their regular programming unless the program guide wasn't updated.


Can you give exact page because I am not in USA and some web pages I can not access if I dont have direct link.
Thanks.

----------


## Bruno

> CNN has on their program guide that they are doing coverage tonight.  I didn't see anything on Fox - looks like they are doing their regular programming unless the program guide wasn't updated.


Cnn has had the more comprehensuve coverage.  FOX is silent tonight because Mitt and Newt won't be in play as much.

----------


## Canderson

> Good question. I'd also like to know.
> 
> Although I'm quite enjoying CNN's coverage (through a non-official stream, of course  ) ... and the usual political ANALysts...


care to share that stream?

----------


## GunnyFreedom

flutterbyes.  :-/

----------


## GunnyFreedom

GOO KENNY GO!

----------


## hammy

Wait is this official unofficial thread? I only support official unofficial threads.

----------


## Barrex

Thanks to bbwarfield:
http://www.rentadrone.tv/cnn-live-stream/

----------


## IterTemporis

Stream: http://www.newsandjava.com/watchcnnlive.htm

----------


## Canderson

I was sad to see advertising figures for Colorado and Minnesota just know on CNN. 0 dollars in Colorado by Paul and 70 some thousand in Minnesota to santorum and Romney's approximately 250,000 each.

----------


## Razmear

Thanks for the video links, they've been added to the first post.

----------


## Ekrub

> I was sad to see advertising figures for Colorado and Minnesota just know on CNN. 0 dollars in Colorado by Paul and 70 some thousand in Minnesota to santorum and Romney's approximately 250,000 each.


They need money, it's serious money bomb time after tonight.

----------


## Hook

> Wait is this official unofficial thread? I only support official unofficial threads.


Yeah, without Matt Collins seal of approval, I don't think I can trust anything in this thread

----------


## IterTemporis

> I was sad to see advertising figures for Colorado and Minnesota just know on CNN. 0 dollars in Colorado by Paul and 70 some thousand in Minnesota to santorum and Romney's approximately 250,000 each.


The vibe that I am getting is that they do not have any money.. They have to win 1 state, or else there may not be a lot of momentum for the upcoming moneybomb.

----------


## boethius27

How on earth does Santorum have 250k to drop on ads anywhere?  Its amazing what a media push can do.

----------


## driller80545

Where is the money? None spent in Co., none spent in Minn. Did he spend a few mill in Nevada? None spent in Fla.

----------


## pauliticalfan

Gingrich would be the most dangerous president ever. He'd have covert operations all over the world.

----------


## wstrucke

CNN lists Romney as having 100 delegates, Gingrich 35, Paul 15, and Santorum 11 right now.  Those are complete bull$#@! numbers right?  How can they get away with this crap?  At what point does what they are doing become illegal interference in an election?

----------


## KramerDSP

> GOO KENNY GO!


If only CNN were live-streaming Kenny's speech at his caucus in Colorado. I would pay good money to hear that.

----------


## bobburn

> I was sad to see advertising figures for Colorado and Minnesota just know on CNN. 0 dollars in Colorado by Paul and 70 some thousand in Minnesota to santorum and Romney's approximately 250,000 each.


Those were only TV advertising dollars--as they discussed (but oddly didn't show with numbers) print media and direct-mail is where most of the advertising is done in these states.  But I do think it's odd that they didn't even spend $250k in these states on TV.

----------


## ericthethe

> CNN lists Romney as having 100 delegates, Gingrich 35, Paul 15, and Santorum 11 right now.  Those are complete bull$#@! numbers right?  How can they get away with this crap?  At what point does what they are doing become illegal interference in an election?


Why do you think those are bull$#@! number? Because your beloved candidate isn't in the lead? Get over yourself.

----------


## pauliticalfan

Ron Paul going to show up at Caucus and give a speech on CNN!!!!!!!!!

----------


## CTRattlesnake

Annnnd first good news of the night.





> #MNCaucus At Caucus in Moorhead. LOTS of Ron Paul people here. Lots of young people. Most of which wearing Ron Paul stickers. #RonPaul

----------


## pauliticalfan

Guy voting for Ron Paul!

----------


## wstrucke

> Why do you think those are bull$#@! number? Because your beloved candidate isn't in the lead? Get over yourself.


... because most of the delegates aren't pledged yet.  Educate yourself.

----------


## dillo

> Why do you think those are bull$#@! number? Because your beloved candidate isn't in the lead? Get over yourself.


 Because nobody knows the actual number pertaining to caucas states

----------


## IterTemporis

He's wearing his RP shirt! I have that one. It is very nice.

----------


## pauliticalfan

CNN actually doing a decent job covering Paul supporters.

----------


## neverseen

Paul show on CNN so far LOL

----------


## KevinYeaux

The RNC released the official numbers earlier... not too different. The CNN number includes their guess for Iowa (non-binding delegates) and currently-known superdelegates.

----------


## back2basics

when will the results begin appearing?

----------


## CTRattlesnake

> Seeing a lot of Ron Paul supporters here in La Crescent. #mncaucus






> No leadership presence for Romney, Santorum or Newt in 55A, only Ron Paul. #mncaucus



More good news.

----------


## JJ2

> Ron Paul going to show up at Caucus and give a speech on CNN!!!!!!!!!


What? Where?

----------


## Nathan Hale

I  don't get it, usually there are results trackers armed, ready, and linked to the homepage on every media outlet's web site.  Also, the Nevada results were practically in by now..  I guess the process is different in MN and CO.

----------


## Jeffster

> What? Where?


Maple Grove

----------


## Razmear

First MO numbers in:
http://www.sos.mo.gov/enrweb/allresults.asp?eid=336

----------


## boethius27

> when will the results begin appearing?


Sometime tonight.

----------


## IterTemporis

> I  don't get it, usually there are results trackers armed, ready, and linked to the homepage on every media outlet's web site.  Also, the Nevada results were practically in by now..  I guess the process is different in MN and CO.


Nevada Caucus was at 9am. Minnesota is at 8 pm EST.

----------


## brendan.orourke

/But seriously, why do we give a $#@! about Missouri tonight? Why does anybody? Are voters even going to care to show up if it doesn't count for anything?

----------


## neverseen

> First MO numbers in:
> http://www.sos.mo.gov/enrweb/allresults.asp?eid=336


Gettin' crushed so far :X

----------


## neverseen

They cut the ron paul speech out   no coverage.

edit... nevermind, he hasn't talked yet *phew!*

----------


## JJ2

> Maple Grove


Thanks.

Live stream here: http://www.cnn.com/video/?/tab/live#...ive/cvpstream1

----------


## pauliticalfan

Great, behind Uncommited, that's embarassing.

----------


## Razmear

http://www.sos.mo.gov/enrweb/allresults.asp?eid=336

403 votes cast: 
11.2 Ron Paul

----------


## Austrian Econ Disciple

Might as well add Gary's 3 votes to Ron

----------


## JJ2

> Great, behind Uncommited, that's embarassing.


That's because Newt's not on the ballot.

----------


## CTRattlesnake

I think we need separate threads for each caucus...mods?

----------


## FreedomFox

> CNN lists Romney as having 100 delegates, Gingrich 35, Paul 15, and Santorum 11 right now.  Those are complete bull$#@! numbers right?  How can they get away with this crap?  At what point does what they are doing become illegal interference in an election?


Still better than them reporting that Ron Paul only had 4 delegates.

----------


## mickey mouse joy division

I feel a physical revulsion knowing people willingly vote for an unlikeable, immoral fraud like Romney en masse.

----------


## Razmear

CNN is adding votes for other candidates to the Uncommitted total. (Including Perry)
Look at the MO state site vs CNN's numbers.

----------


## Kords21

I can halfway understand people voting for Romney, but Santourm? Will never understand that.

----------


## Barrex

*Minnesota 
*Chisago 4% in

Santorum 47
Paul  40
Newt 6
Mitt 6

----------


## mickey mouse joy division

I'd rather see Santorum over Romney. At least he doesn't have to buy his way to the top.

----------


## CTRattlesnake

> Five people from the downtown St Paul zip codes (55101,102). Verbal straw poll: Paul 3, Romney 2. #mncaucus


First results in.

----------


## danny987

Minnesota results in!

----------


## pauliticalfan

Let's do this people!

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

15 votes in Minnesota:

Romney 47%
Paul 40%

lol...

----------


## CTRattlesnake

> #uptown #MNcaucus precinct 10-2 votes #RonPaul 21, #Romney 5, #santorum zip.


LAYYYGOOOO BOYSSS.

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

Woah…so far sounds good. Could be our night!!

----------


## joshnorris14

Results lookin good early!

----------


## Razmear

> CNN is adding votes for other candidates to the Uncommitted total. (Including Perry)
> Look at the MO state site vs CNN's numbers.


CNN is Lying! Uncommitted vote total is being inflated with votes for minor candidates and ones who have dropped out. Should read "Others".

----------


## jmdrake

How the hell is Santorum having such a good night?

----------


## Maximus

lol people are still voting for Huntsman?

----------


## wstrucke

> How the hell is Santorum having such a good night?


I recall thinking the same thing during the Iowa vote tally.

----------


## Kords21

We're pulling away from "uncommitted"  in MO. Yay

----------


## Barrex

Ron is on,,.....

----------


## CTRattlesnake

How the hell is santorum doing so well

----------


## doronster195

Google Minnesota Results so far:
Santorum
53.8%
14

Paul
26.9%
7

Romney
11.5%
3

Gingrich
7.7%
2

Source: http://www.google.com/elections/ed/u...gop-primary/mn

----------


## bluesc

So, Santorum has a good chance of winning both Missouri and Minnesota. Tragic.

----------


## HeyArchie

Santorum taking a commanding lead in MN.

Santorum 49%
Paul 28%

Not many reporting though.

----------


## Maximus

> How the hell is santorum doing so well


Are you looking at CNN or what? I'm on google.

----------


## CTRattlesnake

Ron is doing well

----------


## IterTemporis

Darn it, Ron didn't say without cutting SS, Medicare and Medicaid.

----------


## Razmear

> We're pulling away from "uncommitted"  in MO. Yay


Uncommitted is only 6.5%, CNN is fudging with the numbers by adding votes for other candidates.

----------


## tbone717

> How the hell is santorum doing so well


From what we gathered, he put a lot of effort and money into MN

----------


## Justinfrom1776

Santorum will win in Missouri.. I'm ashamed of these $#@!s that live in my state.. They voted for a dead guy (Mel Carnahan) over John Aschcroft.. LOL

----------


## WD-NY

eh... he needs to say "as president" at least once.

----------


## justatrey

> Santorum taking a commanding lead in MN.


25 votes isn't all that commanding.

----------


## ONUV

> How the hell is santorum doing so well


republicans have a bush fetish

----------


## Lafayette

1% in, less that 200 votes total, CNN should be calling  MN for Santorum any second now.

----------


## doronster195

Santorum
48.8%
61

Paul
28.0%
35

Romney
13.6%
17

Gingrich
9.6%
12

----------


## Justinfrom1776

If we can turn our primary voters out to caucus next month though, it should be enough for a very strong showing.

----------


## boethius27

Don't get all in a fuss about the Google results.  Only 7/4137 results in.  LONG way to go.

----------


## IterTemporis

On the positive side, lots of cheering.

----------


## HeyArchie

> 25 votes isn't all that commanding.


Ha, I know.  More than 25 now though.  Google is behind CNN.

----------


## moonshine5757

wow i hope someone is tubing this. ron paul doing awesome right now.

----------


## Savvy Jack

Missouri non-binding but Paul dying fast. More votes to "undecided"

----------


## HeyArchie

And CNN cuts away from RP's speech to show a half empty gym.  LOL.  OIC.

----------


## mac_hine

You've got to be $#@!ting me. Those $#@!s over at CNN cut Ron off just as he was getting into the NDAA.

----------


## IterTemporis

http://www.cnn.com/video/?/tab/live#...ive/cvpstream1

----------


## wstrucke

Ron Paul cut off as soon as he mentions NDAA on CNN.  Typical.

----------


## bluesc

> Don't get all in a fuss about the Google results.  Only 7/4137 results in.  LONG way to go.


Right. Watch for the western counties in Minnesota for Ron. They aren't reporting at all yet. I expect Ron to do very well there.

----------


## CTRattlesnake

We need to take the cities. Santrorum is going to get the neo-cons in the rural areas

----------


## ByeByeBernanke

CNN $#@!ing cut away from Paul who was beasting it up there to show us people in a gym "scuffling around". WTF

----------


## Blue

There's a tie in Olmsted County, MN between Santorum and Paul. I hope we can do big things tonight.

----------


## neverseen

RP just jumped to 14% in the primary :P

----------


## bluesc

> We need to take the cities. Santrorum is going to get the neo-cons in the rural areas


We may be competitive in the urban areas in Minnesota. Expect Romney to give us one hell of a challenge though.

----------


## sailingaway

Why are you watching Missouri? 

I mean you can watch whatever you want, but despite media spin, Missouri means much less than Minn or Co because even though the votes reported will just be straw votes in Minn and Co, it is the way Iowa was, if you stay RIGHT AFTER that, they start the delegate process.  In Missouri, however, the caucus at which they start the delegate process isn't until MARCH so it will be an entirely different get out the vote process.  This is the reason ONLY Santorum went to Missouri, and he did it because he needed a better showing and with Gingrich off the ballot of the straw poll, he saw it as his best chance for a headline, but it is literally a straw poll.  You can stay all night at that location and just make security angry, no one will be picking delegates.

There are rumors Ron intends to go down before MARCH and at that time Gingrich will be on the caucus ballots as well.

----------


## Canderson

A tie in olmsted County Minn

----------


## Barrex

*Olmsted*updated 2:40 a.m. EST, Feb 8, 2012
*Ron Paul*
80
*35%*
*12%
reporting*

*Rick Santorum*
75
*33%*

*Mitt Romney*
55
*24%*

*Newt Gingrich*
18
*8%*

----------


## Maximus

Damn we stunk it up in Big Stone county, MN

----------


## Maximus

So why did MO have two completely different votes?  What's the point?  Are there other state/local issues on the ballot?

----------


## sailingaway

> We need to take the cities. Santrorum is going to get the neo-cons in the rural areas


Rural areas are not necessarily neoconservative.

----------


## Maximus

Romney is crushing in St. Louis

----------


## Jtorsella

I predict we take second in a big way.

----------


## sailingaway

> So why did MO have two completely different votes?  What's the point?  Are there other state/local issues on the ballot?


I don't know. I guess it is possible.

----------


## Barrex

$#@! me sideways..................


Syria is about to be invaded/liberated by USA.............................

Russian minister visited Syria 2 days ago. 1230'7+236 egiouq3tznzt'.

----------


## bluesc

Paul took the lead in Olmsted county.

----------


## bluesc

> $#@! me sideways..................
> 
> 
> Syria is about to be invaded/liberated by USA.............................


Yep.

----------


## KingNothing

Newt's showing in MN is atrocious so far, btw

----------


## Havax

> Newt's showing in MN is atrocious so far, btw


They're all going to Santorum, just like it did in Iowa, and Frothy is going to win handily unfortunately.

----------


## Maximus

> Newt's showing in MN is atrocious so far, btw


If I'm Santorum I go all guns blazing on him and ask him to drop out.  He'll be last every where tonight.

----------


## Kords21

Santorum doing as well as he is a testament to the weaponization of the media.

----------


## IterTemporis

Please let Romney win Missouri. I despise Santorum.. I don't want another 'Santorum surge'.

----------


## sailingaway

> They're all going to Santorum, just like it did in Iowa, and Frothy is going to win handily unfortunately.


Let's see how it plays out.

----------


## KingNothing

> I predict we take second in a big way.


I'm thinking that too, though I hope the college towns push us over the top.

----------


## ross11988

> Damn we stunk it up in Big Stone county, MN


Yep, who were the idiots in charge there

----------


## tbone717

> Newt's showing in MN is atrocious so far, btw


I figured he would be on his last leg by now.  He had his moment in SC and it was all downhill from there.  I think people started to realize -- "Oh that Newt Gingrich".  As much as I can't stand James Carville he was right when he said something to the effect of, "the Newt you know today is a lot different from the Newt you will know in 10 days"

----------


## Blue

Santorum has retaken Olmsted.

----------


## sailingaway

> Please let Romney win Missouri. I despise Santorum.. I don't want another 'Santorum surge'.


I can't imaging Santorum NOT winning Missouri. I doubt other people's supporters are even going.

----------


## KingNothing

> They're all going to Santorum, just like it did in Iowa, and Frothy is going to win handily unfortunately.



Maybe.  Maybe not.  We could do very well in the more populated areas.

----------


## Kords21

[REFLIST][/REFLIST]I wouldn't be surprised to see a late Romney surge in MN to take 2nd away from us.

----------


## The Gold Standard

> I can't imaging Santorum NOT winning Missouri. I doubt other people's supporters are even going.


The media will push him to the moon after winning the meaningless straw poll.

----------


## Okie RP fan

My gosh... I'm already disheartened. 

We really need at least one win tonight. 

But for Santorum to be winning both states as of right now? 

And people say Paul is unelectable? Ha! Santorum stands no chance!

----------


## Maximus

Herman Cain might get some electoral glory tonight by not finishing in last... he might beat Bachmann lol

----------


## CTRattlesnake

GUYS

WIAT FOR THE CITIES






> Straw Poll results in ward 7: Paul - 20, Romney - 10, Newt - 6, Santorum - 5 #MNcaucus Downtown Minneapolis

----------


## libertybrewcity

It looks like Ron Paul won 4 counties in 2008. I think we can do a lot better than that.

http://politics.nytimes.com/election...states/MN.html

----------


## Kords21

Santorum is really starting to pull away in MNH, not looking good early on. It is still early, but damn I hate seeing Santorum doing that well.

----------


## Liberty74

At the rate MN is reporting we will be here tomorrow doing a recount.

----------


## FreedomFox

> Damn we stunk it up in Big Stone county, MN


Good thing it's a small one and there won't be much past 50 votes I think. I will hardly matter compared to the rest of the state.

----------


## IterTemporis

I wonder what kind of effect Romney getting 3rd in Minnesota will have on people.

----------


## wgadget

So I heard there were ZERO DELEGATES to be awarded tonight. True?

----------


## sparebulb

> I don't want another 'Santorum surge'.


....aka greasy diarrhea.

----------


## wgadget

> I wonder what kind of effect Romney getting 3rd in Minnesota will have on people.


His inevitability shield will start dissolving, no doubt.

----------


## CTRattlesnake

> My precinct: Paul 18, Gingrich 5, Romney 3, Santorum 1 #mncaucus
> 
> 
> Ward 2, Precinct 11 (HD65A). Romney 10, Paul 10, Santorum 3, Gingrich 2. #mncaucus


Ok ok

----------


## libertybrewcity

> So I heard there were ZERO DELEGATES to be awarded tonight. True?


I believe that is only in Missouri.

----------


## Liberty74

> So I heard there were ZERO DELEGATES to be awarded tonight. True?


Correct for MN because they are unbounded.

----------


## wgadget

> Ok ok


Wow. Very nice.

----------


## wgadget

> I believe that is only in Missouri.


Jamie Dupree was saying it was in all of them .

----------


## hardrightedge

Gonna have to turn off all coverage of the caucuses if I keep seeing Santorum on top...can't handle it...let's do it Dr. Paul...

----------


## pauliticalfan

Romney not looking so hot in Minnesota?

----------


## Maximus

I like how we're keeping it close in Olmstead county, hopefully the rest of the counties down south are similar

----------


## IterTemporis

Ron Paul supporter in Colorado.

----------


## ONUV

welcome back to 2006

----------


## ross11988

> welcome back to 2006


............... You mean 2008?

----------


## Okie RP fan

Perception and MONEY for the campaign continues to fade away the more we lose. 

People keep bringing up the delegates, but at this point, do we really have as many as we need? How is the campaign going to continue as a legitimate threat if it can't win a single state, but Santorum can?

----------


## Justinfrom1776

> Ron Paul supporter in Colorado.


I love that she is a middle-aged woman too... Someone that the T.V. tells me doesn't vote for Paul.. HA!

----------


## HeyArchie

> Perception and MONEY for the campaign continues to fade away the more we lose. 
> 
> People keep bringing up the delegates, but at this point, do we really have as many as we need? How is the campaign going to continue as a legitimate threat if it can't win a single state, but Santorum can?


This.  That.  This.  All of what was said above.

----------


## thouartthat

Oh well.....

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

Not even a 1000 votes counted in Minnesota. Patience.

----------


## GunnyFreedom

> Santorum is really starting to pull away in MNH, not looking good early on. It is still early, but damn I hate seeing Santorum doing that well.


On the bright side, I'd rather Santorum dilute the delegate pool than continuing to stack on the Rombot or the Grinch.

----------


## Philmanoman

Umm...CNN just switched Romney and Santorums numbers LOL...they had Romney in the lead with 40% or so and Santorumn with 27% or so.Anyone else catch that?

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

> Umm...CNN just switched Romney and Santorums numbers LOL...they had Romney in the lead with 40% or so and Santorumn with 27% or so.Anyone else catch that?


There was only like 17 votes in when Romney was up.

----------


## CTRattlesnake

Santorum is getting killed in the cities, ive been watching the twitter feed. Were beating Romney there, so hopefully it will be enough to help propel us

----------


## libertybrewcity

We've got MN.No biggie.

----------


## libertybrewcity

> Santorum is getting killed in the cities, ive been watching the twitter feed. Were beating Romney there, so hopefully it will be enough to help propel us


Let's hope the cities are enough to overcome Santorum's wins in the country.

----------


## Mark37snj

> Umm...CNN just switched Romney and Santorums numbers LOL...they had Romney in the lead with 40% or so and Santorumn with 27% or so.Anyone else catch that?


Yeah they also switched Ron's with the uncommited.

----------


## boethius27

I hate Santorum so bad right now it hurts.

----------


## Philmanoman

> There was only like 17 votes in when Romney was up.


No it was just now...Romney actually had Santorums votes...I guess someone goofed up on the website

----------


## pauliticalfan

RS...

----------


## moonshine5757

> Not even a 1000 votes counted in Minnesota. Patience.


i hear that often. oh don't worry about it, things will turn around. they never do, and usually get worse for us. can't believe were second to this donkey. if this holds or gets worse we need to boot the rp campaign manager and bring in some new blood.

----------


## JoshS

Is there any site doing live updates of vote counts, like Google or anyone?

----------


## toast

Missouri, Minnesota, and Colorado results all in one place:

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2012/0...n_1261272.html

----------


## mmadness

> Perception and MONEY for the campaign continues to fade away the more we lose. 
> 
> People keep bringing up the delegates, but at this point, do we really have as many as we need? How is the campaign going to continue as a legitimate threat if it can't win a single state, but Santorum can?


Perception is important, but I think a lot of people equate a state win to a sports game. You have to think more in terms of auto racing - like the Formula One Championship. There, you get points for finishing in the top x places. Can you win the points championship at the end of the year without winning a single race? Yup.

That's what we're talking about in terms of delegates. You can still put points up on the board even if you don't place in first. Of course it would help with the narrative, momentum, and fundraising. But you don't have to buy 100% into the MSM media narrative that it's over just because someone placed in 2nd. We're not even through 10 states yet out of 50!

----------


## HOLLYWOOD

> If I'm Santorum I go all guns blazing on him and ask him to drop out.  He'll be last every where tonight.


Unfortunately, Foster Freiss(pronounce FREEZE), Frothy's Billionaire Sugar Daddy, stated today in an interview, he will fund raise all the way to the the convention in Tampa.

Then the Catholic Abortion fiasco was all planned to pump Santorum up past Paul.

----------


## Barrex

> Is there any site doing live updates of vote counts, like Google or anyone?


http://www.cnn.com/election/2012/primaries/state/MN
http://www.cnn.com/election/2012/primaries/state/CO

you can find more on dailypaul.com

----------


## ross11988

So sad, this all could of been avoided if we won Iowa. Stupid super brochures.

----------


## HeyArchie

> So sad, this all could of been avoided if we won Iowa. Stupid super brochures.


What's the story behind the super brochures?

----------


## CavortingChicken

> Perception and MONEY for the campaign continues to fade away the more we lose. 
> 
> People keep bringing up the delegates, but at this point, do we really have as many as we need? How is the campaign going to continue as a legitimate threat if it can't win a single state, but Santorum can?


do you ever stop and wonder what a little squirrel thinks every autumn when that brisk chill comes a blowing and all the oak trees have died from the summer draughts, every year its the same damn thing, "how am I gonna survive the winter," but ya know what okie he doesnt find those acorns this year no he finds walnuts and corn nibblets, hes clever and he buries seeds and dried meats anything he can put his aging paws on. Once I saw that squirrel jump out of a moving truck's bed on the highway and he made it just fine. Infact, thats how its done every year and ya know what it works! Think about that next time your about to make a post like that ok.

----------


## moonshine5757

Catholic Abortion fiasco? I must've missed that. What happened? Just the gist please.

----------


## Gravik

Minnesota Caucus
February 7, 2012
2.2% reporting (90/4137)
This page updates automatically
Cycle Candidates


All Candidates


Santorum

49.2%

480


Paul

21.9%

214


Romney

14.7%

143


Gingrich

14.1%

138

----------


## CTRattlesnake

> Minnesota P-10: 18-PAUL, 3-santorum, 5-ginigrich 0-romney 1-colbert #mncaucus #mngop #ronpaul2012


LOL @ Colbert

----------


## CTRattlesnake

Another win in minneapolis





> Minneapolis W13 P1 Results: Paul 5, Santorum 4, Gingrich 4, Romney 2 #mncaucus #mngopcaucus

----------


## KramerDSP

But Paul is killing with the delegates, based on what I am seeing on the Minnesota blog.

----------


## CTRattlesnake

> But Paul is killing with the delegates, based on what I am seeing on the Minnesota blog.


Seems like this always happens

----------


## thoughtomator

> Catholic Abortion fiasco? I must've missed that. What happened? Just the gist please.


Catholic Church is up in arms for a couple of days now over being forced to pay for abortions through their health plans.

----------


## moonshine5757

> What's the story behind the super brochures?


I'm tired of hearing the super brochures as the excuse to why we lost Iowa. it just isn't true. We lost Iowa because of the racist newsletters resurfacing just as we took the lead in the polls. that is what killed us.

----------


## ross11988

We are creeping up there. Comon!!!!

----------


## CTRattlesnake

> RT @jeffbens: Becker (MN) township GOP caucus: Santorum 32, Paul 26, Gingrich 16, Romney 6 #mncaucus


Not sure where this is

----------


## FSP-Rebel

> What's the story behind the super brochures?


From what I gather, internal grassroots sabotage.

----------


## moonshine5757

> Catholic Church is up in arms for a couple of days now over being forced to pay for abortions through their health plans.


Thank you, +rep

----------


## HeyArchie

> do you ever stop and wonder what a little squirrel thinks every autumn when that brisk chill comes a blowing and all the oak trees have died from the summer draughts, every year its the same damn thing, "how am I gonna survive the winter," but ya know what okie he doesnt find those acorns this year no he finds walnuts and corn nibblets, hes clever and he buries seeds and dried meats anything he can put his aging paws on. Once I saw that squirrel jump out of a moving truck's bed on the highway and he made it just fine. Infact, thats how its done every year and ya know what it works! Think about that next time your about to make a post like that ok.

----------


## Maximus

> From what I gather, internal grassroots sabotage.


Can we keep the super brochures out of this thread?  It's been talked about ad naseum in others.

----------


## CTRattlesnake

Jeb bush?




> RT @ckuhl: 64B ward 3 precinct 10 preference ballots are in: Romney, Paul and Santorum with 7 votes apiece. Newt 2, Jeb bush 2 #mncaucus

----------


## libertybrewcity

> Catholic Abortion fiasco? I must've missed that. What happened? Just the gist please.


New health care law provision kicking in soon that requires all employers to provide free birth control. There is an exemption for churches and other places of worship, but supposedly the exemptions are narrow.

----------


## ross11988

Ron Paul is looking good at the Castle Rock caucus

----------


## libertybrewcity

> Jeb bush?




HAHAhAhAAHA Jeb freaking Bush. And he'll probably get more media coverage than RP too.

----------


## moonshine5757

every time we are tied in a county google makes it green for ron paul.

----------


## moonshine5757

> New health care law provision kicking in soon that requires all employers to provide free birth control. There is an exemption for churches and other places of worship, but supposedly the exemptions are narrow.


thank you +rep to you as well

----------


## FreedomFox

We're near tied with Santorum in Olmstead County, MN.

----------


## floridasun1983

> do you ever stop and wonder what a little squirrel thinks every autumn when that brisk chill comes a blowing and all the oak trees have died from the summer draughts, every year its the same damn thing, "how am I gonna survive the winter," but ya know what okie he doesnt find those acorns this year no he finds walnuts and corn nibblets, hes clever and he buries seeds and dried meats anything he can put his aging paws on. Once I saw that squirrel jump out of a moving truck's bed on the highway and he made it just fine. Infact, thats how its done every year and ya know what it works! Think about that next time your about to make a post like that ok.


This is the most bizarre post I've ever read, and I've seen a lot of things in my time.

----------


## Maximus

We're giving Santorum a run for his money in Olmstead...

----------


## pauliticalfan

Just took the lead in Olmsted County............

----------


## GunnyFreedom

Traverse County -- 12 precincts reporting.  grand total of 5 votes.  Paul tied for 1st with Santo with 2 votes each.

My goodness.  I know we have more than 4 frelling Paulers in a whole COUNTY.  Apathy sucks.

----------


## CavortingChicken

> This is the most bizarre post I've ever read, and I've seen a lot of things in my time.


then you aignt seen much brotha!

----------


## JK/SEA

wtf?...the stillwater caucus chair got an adjourn before the vote count was said...lesson here...DO NOT LET THIS HAPPEN TO YOU!..

----------


## Jebrim

http://caucusresults.sos.state.mn.us...?M=PTY&PtyCd=R

Minnesota results...further updated than anywhere else

----------


## Jebrim

gotta refresh constantly tho

----------


## jax

how exactly is santorum dominating all 4 states

----------


## bluesc

Early votes in Colorado look horrible as well.

Ugh.

----------


## moonshine5757

btw let me add that a ton of you freaked out on me because i suggested RP pander a bit to the religious crowd. all of you wanted to play holier than now and say RP is above it, and so far he has been. How is that working out? Some times when you're in politics you have to play the game. It's chess not checkers. Santorum is eating them up with his religious bologna, yet he wants to kill people like crazy.

----------


## Diashi

> Santorum doing as well as he is a testament to the weaponization of the media.


Agreed. They still have a strong grip on the weak minds of the masses.

----------


## bluesc

> how exactly is santorum dominating all 4 states


Maybe Obama ordered the CIA to make him the nominee

----------


## nyrgoal99

I would think in Minnesota we would do best in the middle of the state

----------


## r3volutionpaul91

how is mr shine face up so much?

----------


## moonshine5757

santorum is winning because he is playing the religious card. but were above such things. ugh

----------


## GunnyFreedom

I'm telling ya, it's all about 'strong delusion because they had no love of truth.'  It's an indication that the whole planet is going down the shytcan.  It can still be turned around, but do please hedge your bets and prepare for the antichrist.  Paul and us will win in the end...if it IS the final conflagration being set up here, then it's going to get darker before the dawn.

----------


## Okie RP fan

> do you ever stop and wonder what a little squirrel thinks every autumn when that brisk chill comes a blowing and all the oak trees have died from the summer draughts, every year its the same damn thing, "how am I gonna survive the winter," but ya know what okie he doesnt find those acorns this year no he finds walnuts and corn nibblets, hes clever and he buries seeds and dried meats anything he can put his aging paws on. Once I saw that squirrel jump out of a moving truck's bed on the highway and he made it just fine. Infact, thats how its done every year and ya know what it works! Think about that next time your about to make a post like that ok.


I laughed at this. That's all I can say.

----------


## bluesc

> you guys will burn in hell now...good luck....lol


If I go high, I'm good.

----------


## jax

how anyone in there right mind could vote for rick santorum blows my mind

----------


## HeyArchie

> how anyone in there right mind could vote for rick santorum blows my mind


Welcome to the United States of America.

----------


## mmink15

Is anyone else seeing a lack of young voters in these cnn caucus coverage spots?

----------


## Okie RP fan

> how anyone in there right mind could vote for rick santorum blows my mind


So many on here underestimate the power of Glenn Beck and say "don't worry about what he says." 

There is nothing we can do to change Beck's script, however, Beck and his goons endorsed Santorum and have him on multiple times a week, and they all make it sound like one big happy family. 

That's 9 million GOP voters right there.

----------


## parocks

CNN - phenominal.

Romney wins.  Anyone here for Romney? No.

----------


## CTRattlesnake

> CNN - phenominal.
> 
> Romney wins.  Anyone here for Romney? No.


Sheep cant talk

----------


## doronster195

42/26 Froth/Paul

----------


## parocks

we have no clue based on what we've seen.

----------


## Havax

Gap just closed significantly between Santorum 42% and Paul 26%! http://caucusresults.sos.state.mn.us...?M=PTY&PtyCd=R

----------


## CTRattlesnake

Wow colorado


really?

----------


## parocks

> Is anyone else seeing a lack of young voters in these cnn caucus coverage spots?


agreed.  not entirely, but yes.   Is anyone at the Coffman caucus?  University of Minnesota.

We could have over 1,000 Ron Paul votes in that building.  Or more, or less.

----------


## LS4702

Can't tell you how many times I have said that tonight.



> how anyone in there right mind could vote for rick santorum blows my mind

----------


## moonshine5757

really? every county loves Santorum. How is that possible? ut oh i'm gonna say it ... i don't want to ... the fix is in. there i said it. there is just no way every county from north to west, to east to south all vote basically the same. it is mathematically impossible.

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

Good God. I hope we win Maine or 99% of the users on this forum will get themselves banned by June.

----------


## ross11988

We are climbing and Frothy is falling according to the MN GOP site. http://caucusresults.sos.state.mn.us...?M=PTY&PtyCd=R

----------


## Barrex

> how anyone in there right mind could vote for rick santorum blows my mind

----------


## jax

ron is slowly creeping up 26% to 43%

----------


## raginggran

quit fighting!

----------


## moonshine5757

by the end of today were gonna be in last place with delegates?

----------


## Margo37

AND........lost the straw vote.

----------


## kylejack

Damn, we may not be blowing the doors out but Newt is _bleeding_ tonight. Nice to see.

----------


## bluesc

Wolf slipping in war propaganda there. Syria now.

----------


## Okie RP fan

> 


Very much this.

----------


## doronster195

42.5 / 26.15

----------


## LS4702

Agreed. And if Wolf says "democracy in action" 1 more time.... Ugh.

----------


## CTRattlesnake

KILLING it in Ramsey county

----------


## Havax

If Gingrich didn't crash as hard as he did in Iowa and Minnesota we would have won both states. Doughboy's votes went to Santorum.

----------


## JK/SEA

remember folks..it ain't about the votes we're seeing here...its about who hangs around AFTER the vote to volunteer to be county DELEGATES for their County Republican Conventions....this is where the REAL wars and battles will be.

----------


## KingNothing

Is anyone checking out the gains we've made in the areas of MN since 2008 that have reported so far?  Awesome stuff.

----------


## MrGoose

"Why did you vote for Santorum?"
"He's the most conservative."


"Why did you vote for Romney"
"He's honest"


iusfosGDDDDDDHLIUGFLE!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Havax

Paul 27%
Santorum 42%

Closing..

----------


## CTRattlesnake

Closing the gap in minnesota, we have to do well in minneapolis

----------


## camp_steveo

Paul is steadily climbing in MN

NEWT GINGRICH	496	12.97	
 	RON PAUL	1023	26.75	
 	MITT ROMNEY	675	17.65	
 	RICK SANTORUM	1624	42.47

----------


## CTRattlesnake

> "Why did you vote for Santorum?"
> "He's the most conservative."
> 
> 
> "Why did you vote for Romney"
> "He's honest"
> 
> 
> iusfosGDDDDDDHLIUGFLE!!!!!!!!!


I actually shouted 'are you $#@!ing kidding me' at the tv

----------


## doronster195

42/27!!

----------


## CavortingChicken

Frothy/White '12 WOO!

----------


## camp_steveo

up to 27%

----------


## nyrgoal99

I think Minn is going to get alot closer.  Areas reporting would go for Santorum, not many pro paul areas have reported yet

----------


## parocks

does the news media ever simply report the full results anymore?  I'd like to see caucus by caucus in Minneapolis.  I'd like to know what kind of numbers we got out of the u Minnesota - 50K students there.

----------


## cstarace

> I actually shouted 'are you $#@!ing kidding me' at the tv


That was about my reaction. These people are just so goddamn stupid...there are literally no words.

----------


## CTRattlesnake

Minnesota state is in some random county in south central MN

----------


## jax

lol at santorum being most conservative. the same guy who wants to bomb iran and isolate ourselves from all of central and south america because theres "jihadists" down there. lunatics

----------


## cstarace

> I think Minn is going to get alot closer.  Areas reporting would go for Santorum, not many pro paul areas have reported yet


You see the bull$#@! call with 3.5 seconds left tonight?

----------


## doronster195

We're winning Ramsey county so far. AKA County with St. Paul (the capital!)

----------


## IterTemporis

Pretty, pretty please.

----------


## CTRattlesnake

WINNING AROUND THE TWIN CITIES

THEY ARE THE BIGGEST PRIZES BY FAR


LETS GO RON YOU CAN DO IT

----------


## Jeffster

> how anyone in there right mind could vote for rick santorum blows my mind


He would be my second choice behind Paul.  I'm glad you are not the judge of "right minds."

----------


## jax

clsing on santorum percentage wise but frothy is getting more votes ahead.... mind = obliterated

----------


## VictorB

I don't want to hear about po-Paul areas because every time someone says it's a pro-Paul area it always goes the other way.

----------


## CTRattlesnake

> I don't want to hear about po-Paul areas because every time someone says it's a pro-Paul area it always goes the other way.


Except were winning both pro paul areas

----------


## voytechs

In MN Santorum keeps slipping and RP gaining. Every update to the tolls, he goes down:45, 44 to now 43. While RP when from 22 to 26% this is at 5% reporting. I hope the trend continues and the hard core ST voters start waining.

----------


## jax

> He would be my second choice behind Paul.  I'm glad you are not the judge of "right minds."


.........you have to be trolling. please explain yourself. he is the polar opposite of ron paul

----------


## GunnyFreedom

> lol at santorum being most conservative. the same guy who wants to bomb iran and isolate ourselves from all of central and south america because theres "jihadists" down there. lunatics


You mean the guy who voted for Medicare D, No Child Left behind, and raised the debt ceiling 5 times?  That 'most conservative' guy?

----------


## Antwan15

Result from my precint: Santy 6, RP 4, MR 2, NG 0, Me and my brother are both delegates, 4 out of 7 RPers got elected delegates!!!

----------


## justatrey

Ramsey County! 

Now Hennepin County small lead as well...

----------


## jax

santorum just pulled away 26/44

----------


## The Gold Standard

New people coming out to vote for Santorum? I wonder what states they live in.

----------


## IterTemporis

Hmm.. Why did that lady only write RP for Ron Paul, when she wrote the other candidates' last names (Gingrich, Romney, Santorum) for them?

----------


## JJ2

Here's a list of the 11 most populous counties in MN, for reference: http://www.co.washington.mn.us/_asse...1MNCobyPop.pdf

----------


## hardrightedge

Explain why Santorum is your second choice Jeffster...I'd really like to know how this is possible...

----------


## jax

frothy now up by 1200, not looking good

----------


## mosquitobite

Good grief.  Another Santorum surge?

At least maybe Newt will have to drop out at this point.

----------


## RonPaulGangsta

Shouldn't Santorum's color on the map be a frothy brown color, not purple?

----------


## doronster195

So we're currently winning the TWO MOST POPULATED COUNTIES IN MN.

----------


## GunnyFreedom

> Result from my precint: Santy 6, RP 4, MR 2, NG 0, Me and my brother are both delegates, 4 out of 7 RPers got elected delegates!!!


Question, if there were 7 Paulers, then how come Paul only got 4 votes?

----------


## moonshine5757

> I think Minn is going to get alot closer.  Areas reporting would go for Santorum, not many pro paul areas have reported yet


omg please not that rhetoric. we heard that with iowa and nevada too.

----------


## moonshine5757

> So we're currently winning the TWO MOST POPULATED COUNTIES IN MN.


it's a start

----------


## Maximus

> omg please not that rhetoric. we heard that with iowa and nevada too.


It was true in Nevada, we closed the gap quite a bit

----------


## GunnyFreedom

> Explain why Santorum is your second choice Jeffster...I'd really like to know how this is possible...


Seriously...he has an extremely liberal voting record, and was ranked the #1 most corrupt Senator during his tenure.  The only thing he even comes close to us on is rhetoric, and that was only since the 2012 election began.  I don't get it.

----------


## Antwan15

> Question, if there were 7 Paulers, then how come Paul only got 4 votes?


seven delegates awared total, all 4 ron paul supporters were elected delegates, along with 3 others

----------


## Evangelical_Protestant

Paul : "I get to my God through Christ." "Treat others how you would like to be treated."

Americans : "Boooooooooooooo"

Santorum : "I love Jesus, we are one nation under God." "We must bomb Iran and kill our enemies."

Americans : "Yaaaaaahhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!"

Jesus : " Love your enemies, treat others how you would like to be treated."

Americans : "Boooooooooooo!!!! , I'm voting for Santorum because he reflects my Christian values best. And he's the most conservative!"

----------


## KramerDSP

James Sanna: "Caucus to our advantage bc the most passionate show up. Most ppl don't even want the caucus system anymore," says Southwest Minneapolis resident Judy Shea, a Ron Paul supporter. She and her son-in-law Chad Weigelt turned out along with many other Sw Mpls Ward 13 Paul supporters. Well-organized, they seem to have swept the selection of delegates. Kris Broberg, former city council candidate and Paul supporter, told me that while the straw poll-which Paul also seems to have won here-is important in picking "who wins," it's the delegates that really count in getting support for Paul at the congressional district and national conventions.

----------


## djfirm

> btw let me add that a ton of you freaked out on me because i suggested RP pander a bit to the religious crowd. all of you wanted to play holier than now and say RP is above it, and so far he has been. How is that working out? Some times when you're in politics you have to play the game. It's chess not checkers. Santorum is eating them up with his religious bologna, yet he wants to kill people like crazy.


I agree 100%. Always behaving like the good guy gets you a kick to the face and only works in the movies. I know what Paul is about and he should have played the game the way its unfortunatly played.

----------


## Havax

We are on pace to almost double the amount of votes from 2008.

----------


## KingNothing

> He would be my second choice behind Paul.  I'm glad you are not the judge of "right minds."


You're obviously not from Pennsylvania.

----------


## GunnyFreedom

> seven delegates awared total, all 4 ron paul supporters were elected delegates, along with 3 others


OK gotcha.  That is good news.  Thanks for the hard work!

----------


## Maximus

> Seriously...he has an extremely liberal voting record, and was ranked the #1 most corrupt Senator during his tenure.  The only thing he even comes close to us on is rhetoric, and that was only since the 2012 election began.  I don't get it.


He hasn't really been vetted yet.  He plays the social statism so hard that everyone assumes he is a fiscal conservative.

----------


## mmadness

Oakdale Patch: 
Minnesota House District 55B straw poll results: *115 for Ron Paul*, 11 for Rick Santorum, 42 for Mitt Romney, 22 for Newt Gingrich

----------


## moonshine5757

> It was true in Nevada, we closed the gap quite a bit


i guess you're right, but it always seems we're losing and than its wait for this county, oh wait no, wait for this, oh no we meant this one, yeah this'll be the one. just gets tiring. new hampshire thread wouldn't stop with that, and it never seemed to get better.

----------


## MrGoose

Gosh we BARELY lost to Frothy in those urban areas....

----------


## doronster195

Now tied in the two most populated counties..

----------


## parocks

> omg please not that rhetoric. we heard that with iowa and nevada too.


It's not rhetoric.

You have to understand that the the University of Minnesota precincts have to be huge victories for us.

----------


## KingNothing

> Seriously...he has an extremely liberal voting record, and was ranked the #1 most corrupt Senator during his tenure.  The only thing he even comes close to us on is rhetoric, and that was only since the 2012 election began.  I don't get it.



Santorum is economically liberal, socially conservative, and he's a chickenhawk.

I can't think of a worse set of traits for a president  to hold.

----------


## justatrey

Well if nothing else, we might finally beat Romney in a state tonight! Looking like he might get two thirds and a second? Terrible day for the frontrunner.

----------


## jax

even santorums picture on cnn disgusts me. he looks so creepy

----------


## KingNothing

> Oakdale Patch: 
> Minnesota House District 55B straw poll results: *115 for Ron Paul*, 11 for Rick Santorum, 42 for Mitt Romney, 22 for Newt Gingrich



! !


Edit:  are you sure it wasn't 111 for Rick Santorum?

----------


## JK/SEA

> seven delegates awared total, all 4 ron paul supporters were elected delegates, along with 3 others


THIS...IS...what its all about. Good job. This strategy MUST be repeated in all precincts.

----------


## moonshine5757

> It's not rhetoric.
> 
> You have to understand that the the University of Minnesota precincts have to be huge victories for us.


i'm not gonna count on the college kids. how has that worked out for us this year?

----------


## Maximus

What kind of a name is Yellow Medicine county?

----------


## moonshine5757

yelp there goes those two counties we were leading in

----------


## jrice

I can't believe Santorum... again.  Ikrxfhuxdndujurjhzrrjuxdx

----------


## Danke

My Precinct:  RP 9, Newt 2, Santorum 1, Romney 0.

Two showed up late, not sure if they got to vote.

We had 2 Primary and 2 Alternate slots.

I'm a primary delegate.  Didn't know the other two, but last Alternate was RP guy.

----------


## dillo

As a resident of state college,pa and graduate of psu, i dont like rick santorum

----------


## CTRattlesnake

Last in Colorado with 1% in. all the rural counties are reporting, 1 went for the grinch LOL

----------


## Okie RP fan

> i'm not gonna count on the college kids. how has that worked out for us this year?


No more talk about college kids, period. They have proven to be absolutely useless.

----------


## lucent

> Oakdale Patch: 
> Minnesota House District 55B straw poll results: *115 for Ron Paul*, 11 for Rick Santorum, 42 for Mitt Romney, 22 for Newt Gingrich


111 Rick, not 11.

----------


## ravedown

> Well if nothing else, we might finally beat Romney in a state tonight! Looking like he might get two thirds and a second? Terrible day for the frontrunner.


im not so sure about that. gap closing

----------


## moonshine5757

which is the county that the college kids are in? i want to see how they do for us?

----------


## r3volutionpaul91

to hell with santorum, we're beating gingrich and romney, im happy.

----------


## Gravik

Colorado Caucus
February 7, 2012
7.9% reporting (6/76)
This page updates automatically
Cycle Candidates


All Candidates


Santorum

49.6%

202


Gingrich

21.4%

87


Romney

18.9%

77


Paul

9.8%

40


Perry

0.2%

1

----------


## Gravik

Missouri Primary
February 7, 2012
43.4% reporting (1361/3134)
This page updates automatically
Cycle Candidates


All Candidates


Santorum

54.2%

62,789


Romney

25.7%

29,799


Paul

11.8%

13,727


Perry

1.1%

1,275


Cain

1.1%

1,260


Bachmann

0.7%

786


Huntsman

0.4%

482

----------


## Rocco

As a college student who went to Iowa on my own dime to campaign for Ron Paul, I resent that. I have done more for this revolution then many people involved who are far older then me. That's pretty insulting. 





> No more talk about college kids, period. They have proven to be absolutely useless.

----------


## kylejack

> No more talk about college kids, period. They have proven to be absolutely useless.


Nope.

----------


## WIwarrior

> No more talk about college kids, period. They have proven to be absolutely useless.


Grow up.

----------


## Maximus

I wonder if a bus tour through these rural districts would have helped...

----------


## IterTemporis

How about this? The college kids who are too lazy to go out and vote/caucus are useless. It may be the majority, however there is still a minority that goes and votes for RP.

----------


## Gravik

SO what happens if Frothy manages ot win all 3 states tonight?

----------


## CTRattlesnake

> SO what happens if Frothy manages ot win all 3 states tonight?


We probably win all the delegates.

Santorum people think you vote and go home

----------


## moonshine5757

> I wonder if a bus tour through these rural districts would have helped...


sure would've but that is too advanced for our campaign manager to come up with. seriously the campaign manager has to go. that isn't emotions that is logic. RP can't win NV or MN? You gotta go.

----------


## doronster195

Paul up to 27.4%!!

----------


## Cabal

WTF is Santorum winning everything? WTF IS GOING ON?!?! Has Amurrica lost its collective mind?!

----------


## FreedomFox

The overwhelming purple on the MN Google election map makes my stomach churn...

----------


## parocks

> which is the county that the college kids are in? i want to see how they do for us?


They're in Minneapolis and St. Paul.

The University of Minnesota.

I'm looking for my post on this.

----------


## CTRattlesnake

> The overwhelming purple on the MN Google election map makes my stomach churn...


At least its not brown

----------


## Ronulus

Yay 4 more years of obama..................................

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

So let me get this right:
College kids suck. 
Seniors suck. 
Women suck. 
Apathetic 30-50 year olds suck. 

Got it.

----------


## Maximus

Now Santorum took Romney to the woodshed in St. Louis

----------


## Okie RP fan

> As a college student who went to Iowa on my own dime to campaign for Ron Paul, I resent that. I have done more for this revolution then many people involved who are far older then me. That's pretty insulting.


Great for you, pal. Try not to take things so personal over an Internet forum. 

Everyone says we win with the college vote. The kids show up at the rallies, only to show that a measly 10% showed up at this precinct or county, etc. 




> Grow up.


Did I offend you? How about you grow up and move along?

----------


## moonshine5757

> We probably win all the delegates.
> 
> Santorum people think you vote and go home


delegates with no states won is pointless. What's that get us a speaking performance at the Rep. convention? ooh nifty.

----------


## djfirm

> to hell with santorum, we're beating gingrich and romney, im happy.


woopty doo. Im so sick of this $#@!.

----------


## floridasun1983

> sure would've but that is too advanced for our campaign manager to come up with. seriously the campaign manager has to go. that isn't emotions that is logic. RP can't win NV or MN? You gotta go.


Well said.  It may be too late though.

----------


## AlienLanes82

Dear Forum,

The longer this race goes, the better position RP is in. More people turn into RP fans every day. Slowly but surely. 

Tonights results assure that this race goes on and on and on.

----------


## Havax

Santorum 42%
Paul 28%

----------


## mmadness

> delegates with no states won is pointless. What's that get us a speaking performance at the Rep. convention. ooh nifty.


Right, because it's state wins and not delegates that determine the nominee.

----------


## Kords21

this is a santorum lovefest on CNN right now

----------


## CTRattlesnake

We were last in PPP's poll.

at least were in second

----------


## ross11988

> Paul up to 27.4%!!


About to hit 28% and Santorum is going down to 41%. 

My final result prediction

Santorum - 39%
Ron Paul - 32%

----------


## VictorB

Isn't it better to have a drawn out season?  No clear front runner and we can use our delegate power at convention?

----------


## boethius27

I have to say that it is nice to see Romney getting stomped, even if psychopathic frothy is winning.

----------


## CTRattlesnake

took back saint paul county

----------


## IterTemporis

> WTF is Santorum winning everything? WTF IS GOING ON?!?! Has Amurrica lost its collective mind?!





> We probably win all the delegates.
> 
> Santorum people think you vote and go home


This is why. Some are just completely uninformed and ignorant. Pretty soon ignorance wont be such a bliss.

----------


## nyrgoal99

I am hearing Paul is putting up Huge percentages at the university of Minnesota

----------


## moonshine5757

> They're in Minneapolis and St. Paul.
> 
> The University of Minnesota.
> 
> I'm looking for my post on this.


+rep thank you

----------


## ApathyCured

No offense to your country and people but I cant for the life of me understand how an entire state (or more like 3) can rally around Santorum and say "he's our man!"

He seems like an even lamer candidate than Bush with a side of Cheney.....

----------


## Austrian Econ Disciple

> I am hearing Paul is putting up Huge percentages at the university of Minnesota


Post em?

----------


## kylejack

> Great for you, pal. Try not to take things so personal over an Internet forum. 
> 
> Everyone says we win with the college vote. The kids show up at the rallies, only to show that a measly 10% showed up at this precinct or county, etc.


Show me your figures on rallies and caucuses. I don't think you have any and are just blowing smoke, making up some 10% statistic.

Paul rallies may be deceptively large in states because he has a nationwide base that comes from all around to see him. People from other states can go to rallies, but they can't vote. In Iowa in particular, many of those at the rally were probably the visiting volunteers.

----------


## ONUV

> SO what happens if Frothy manages ot win all 3 states tonight?


obama throws a reelection party

----------


## moonshine5757

> I am hearing Paul is putting up Huge percentages at the university of Minnesota


which county on the map is that?

----------


## Ronulus

> Right, because it's state wins and not delegates that determine the nominee.


Yeah, how did that work out last time?

Remember Nevada? They didn't have a convention and $#@!ed us over. The whole thing is rigged by the damn media and the companies that control them and the government.

----------


## Cabal

> Right, because it's state wins and not delegates that determine the nominee.


Don't underestimate the power of a win. Wins bring more people over than losses--most people, I suspect, have little to no idea about the delegate process, nor are they likely to pay attention to it. Headlines and soundbytes saying "Paul wins" get through to substantially more people.

----------


## flynn

please somebody tell me Ron paul still has a chance.

----------


## Kords21

> No offense to your country and people but I cant for the life of me understand how an entire state (or more like 3) can rally around Santorum and say "he's our man!"
> 
> He seems like an even lamer candidate than Bush with a side of Cheney.....


Yeah, he's like a frankenstein mixture of the two, maybe Cheney gave him his heart.

----------


## CTRattlesnake

Santorum wins Missouri

Derpity derp derp.


Ug

----------


## moonshine5757

a


> We were last in PPP's poll.
> 
> at least were in second


alright i'll give you that

----------


## bluesc

> please somebody tell me Ron paul still has a chance.


Small possibility in Minnesota. No way to tell in Colorado since it's wide open.

----------


## slamhead

Ignore Santorum. He is unelectable. This is good and only makes a brokered convention that more probable. I hope it continues as it is going. It will be time for the media to vet Santorum now in protection of Mittens. They will knock him down in the next few weeks. The only place we got rooked so far is Nevada. Someone has to do some serious looking at that. The numbers just don't add up.

----------


## nyrgoal99

> which county on the map is that?


Not sure, way up on the top left of the map though

----------


## Batman

> SO what happens if Frothy manages ot win all 3 states tonight?



Well that should be pretty obvious. He becomes the front-runner - takes Arizona and Missouri in the Caucus and Newt drops out. His fundraising is going to skyrocket for sure. He'll win a few more states on Super Tuesday and split wins with Romney. It becomes a Two-Man Race with just those two. I don't mean to be a Negative Nancy but we're getting steamrolled and we're just unable to rectify it either through the grassroots or the campaign.

----------


## Barrex

If this continues moderators will close forums for few hours or space time continuum will implode (or whatever space time continuum does and shouldnt be doing)

Isnt minimum required to win 5 states.....

----------


## GunnyFreedom

> As a college student who went to Iowa on my own dime to campaign for Ron Paul, I resent that. I have done more for this revolution then many people involved who are far older then me. That's pretty insulting.


I'd rather accept an uncomfortable truth than a comfortable lie any day of the week.  The fact that the 8% of the 18-29's who do show up to vote are passionate and committed demonstrate that outliers like you exist.  The basic fact, however, remains.  However insulting you find it, it does not change the reality we are faced with.  The 18-29 demographic has only ever really turned out once in the whole history of America -- and that was for Barack Obama.

----------


## Okie RP fan

> Show me your figures on rallies and caucuses. I don't think you have any and are just blowing smoke, making up some 10% statistic.
> 
> Paul rallies may be deceptively large in states because he has a nationwide base that comes from all around to see him. People from other states can go to rallies, but they can't vote. In Iowa in particular, many of those at the rally were probably the visiting volunteers.


I am not going to dig for proof. I've scrolled through posts (during primary caucus nights) saying "x county only had 11% 18-21 show up!" or something similar. So, take it for what you will. 

I know for a fact I am not the only one disappointed in the college aged kids. They rally and can promote on Facebook, but I know many others on here realize it's not translating to votes. 

So, call it blowing smoke if you want.

----------


## Agorism

link for minnesota results?

----------


## Jeffster

> .........you have to be trolling. please explain yourself. he is the polar opposite of ron paul


No, the polar opposite of Ron Paul would be somebody like Bernie Sanders, a socialist.  Rick Santorum is not a socialist.




> Explain why Santorum is your second choice Jeffster...I'd really like to know how this is possible...


I've admired his efforts for a long time, his willingness to be a leader in the Senate on the pro life issue, going at it with extreme pro-abortion Senators like Barbara Boxer.  I like that he doesn't back down when liberals spew hate at him over the marriage issue and stands his ground on moral issues.  

Some of you seem to not realize that you chase off supporters and potential supporters when you are vulgar and insulting towards the other candidates.  Ron Paul will have to get a lot of votes from more traditional Republicans to get the nomination.  I am not alone in being a social conservative for Paul.

----------


## GunnyFreedom

> Isn't it better to have a drawn out season?  No clear front runner and we can use our delegate power at convention?


Yes, and I said as much way earlier in the thread.

----------


## sirgonzo420

> I'd rather accept an uncomfortable truth than a comfortable lie any day of the week.  The fact that the 8% of the 18-29's who do show up to vote are passionate and committed demonstrate that outliers like you exist.  The basic fact, however, remains.  However insulting you find it, it does not change the reality we are faced with.  The 18-29 demographic has only ever really turned out once in the whole history of America -- and that was for Barack Obama.


Quick, someone put Ron Paul in blackface!

----------


## camp_steveo

> link for minnesota results?


http://caucusresults.sos.state.mn.us...?M=PTY&PtyCd=R

----------


## kylejack

> I am not going to dig for proof. I've scrolled through posts saying "x county only had 11% 18-21 show up!" or something similar. So, take it for what you will.


I see, and what are the demographics of x county? 11% may be representative of the population, or even higher than the percentage of young people there. 

If you're not going to dig for the numbers, then don't make up numbers. You don't know. Young people have been the driving force in this campaign and the previous cycle.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> this is a santorum lovefest on CNN right now


It's been a lovefest for Santorum for weeks. Most neo-conservatives have jumped ship to support Santorum and have abondoned Newt. They know that their only hope is to join forces with the so-cons (once again). Of course the ever great irony is that the neo-conservatives are socially liberal, and would prefer Newt over Rick. But they know that they will control Santorum's foreign policy, which is far more important to them than orgies. And they know no one will stop their orgies anyway.

----------


## Razmear

> link for minnesota results?


See first post.

----------


## parocks

how did we do right there?

----------


## tuggy24g

Just google Ron Paul

----------


## Okie RP fan

> As a college student who went to Iowa on my own dime to campaign for Ron Paul, I resent that. I have done more for this revolution then many people involved who are far older then me. That's pretty insulting.





> No, the polar opposite of Ron Paul would be somebody like Bernie Sanders, a socialist.  Rick Santorum is not a socialist.
> 
> 
> 
> I've admired his efforts for a long time, his willingness to be a leader in the Senate on the pro life issue, going at it with extreme pro-abortion Senators like Barbara Boxer.  I like that he doesn't back down when liberals spew hate at him over the marriage issue and stands his ground on moral issues.  
> 
> Some of you seem to not realize that you chase off supporters and potential supporters when you are vulgar and insulting towards the other candidates.  Ron Paul will have to get a lot of votes from more traditional Republicans to get the nomination.  I am not alone in being a social conservative for Paul.


I believe Santorum is more genuine than Gingrich and Romney, but that is all I will give him. 

If I weren't part of the NOBP vote (and if I were deemed part of the soft support for Paul), Santorum would be my second choice as well. But, my vote goes to no one but Paul!

----------


## jonhowe

We should be VERY happy about Santorum's success tonight.  We NEED to keep Romney from steamrolling this and having the media declare it 'over'.

----------


## kylejack

> No, the polar opposite of Ron Paul would be somebody like Bernie Sanders, a socialist.  Rick Santorum is not a socialist.


Wrongo. Bernie Sanders may be a socialist on economic issues, but he's an ally on social issues. Santorum is an ally on virtually nothing.

----------


## seapilot

Haha Collectivists suck.




> So let me get this right:
> College kids suck. 
> Seniors suck. 
> Women suck. 
> Apathetic 30-50 year olds suck. 
> 
> Got it.

----------


## WIwarrior

> I'd rather accept an uncomfortable truth than a comfortable lie any day of the week.  The fact that the 8% of the 18-29's who do show up to vote are passionate and committed demonstrate that outliers like you exist.  The basic fact, however, remains.  However insulting you find it, it does not change the reality we are faced with.  The 18-29 demographic has only ever really turned out once in the whole history of America -- and that was for Barack Obama.


And what percent of the 50+ crowd do we get...less than 10%?  For you people to blame young people, or to call them useless is counter productive and insulting. The liberty movement will live and die with youth.

----------


## flynn

I think Ron Paul should endorse Obama at the height of his support. GOP and fox news, if RP is not winning neither should you.

----------


## vf2012

well Denver hasn't showed up yet so Colorado should change

----------


## KingNothing

> Great for you, pal. Try not to take things so personal over an Internet forum. 
> 
> Everyone says we win with the college vote. The kids show up at the rallies, only to show that a measly 10% showed up at this precinct or county, etc.




In Iowa and NH the younger voters showed up in numbers that represented their share of population.  I imagine the same or better will happen in MN.

They aren't why we're losing.  The meme that they don't turn out is completely false.

----------


## PolicyReader

> please somebody tell me Ron paul still has a chance.


Read the following:
http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...88#post3748488

----------


## Okie RP fan

> I see, and what are the demographics of x county? 11% may be representative of the population, or even higher than the percentage of young people there. 
> 
> If you're not going to dig for the numbers, then don't make up numbers. You don't know. Young people have been the driving force in this campaign and the previous cycle.


I'm not denying the last part, and I'm part of that demographic myself, being not quite twenty years old and doing what I can. 

Again, take it for what you will. I will not dig through thousands of posts to find many other people complaining about the younger turnout. 

So, with that being said, I can say no more.

----------


## sirgonzo420

> I think Ron Paul should endorse Obama at the height of his support. GOP and fox news, if RP is not winning neither should you.


lol.... 

you're new here, aren't you?

----------


## bluesc

CNN seems to assume Paul will win Maine and Washington. Need to win more than that.

----------


## tucker

> I think Ron Paul should endorse Obama at the height of his support. GOP and fox news, if RP is not winning neither should you.


This would not happen. Ever.

----------


## Ronulus

> We should be VERY happy about Santorum's success tonight.  We NEED to keep Romney from steamrolling this and having the media declare it 'over'.


You realize that people will now flock to santorum? Newt might drop out but with the media not even giving us a chance we kind of had to win one of these to get some publicity. They won't report Maine if we win it. We also have to win so many states before even being allowed at the convention.

----------


## sailingaway

> CNN seems to assume Paul will win Maine and Washington. Need to win more than that.


STARTING to win is the hard part.  AFter that people will see it as more likely and it should happen easier.

----------


## jax

looking like 2nd in minnesota. frothy refuses to drop below 42%, he keeps going back up

----------


## moonshine5757

so nobody knows the actually names of the college counties that were supposed to rock in?

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

> CNN seems to assume Paul will win Maine and Washington. Need to win more than that.


They don't mention it, but I noticed Alaska was pink too.

----------


## kylejack

> I'm not denying the last part, and I'm part of that demographic myself, being not quite twenty years old and doing what I can. 
> 
> Again, take it for what you will. I will not dig through thousands of posts to find many other people complaining about the younger turnout. 
> 
> So, with that being said, I can say no more.


How's the senior citizen turnout for Ron Paul? Practically non-existent? Well then.

----------


## Agorism

Intrade favors Romney in Maine, but sometimes Intrade isn't always correct.

Just saying if we do win, it won't be as easy as some think there.

----------


## MrGoose

If we get above 30 it's good news.

----------


## bbartlog

I'd rather have had a win, of course. But knocking Mitt and Newt down into the teens, 10% or more below us, is pretty satisfying, given that we were polling in last place. Gingrich clearly doesn't have a GOTV operation of any kind. He's underperforming his polling in caucus states quite substantially. I'm wondering what happened to Romney's supposedly good organization... something tells me it was partly a fiction and that he really hoped to have this wrapped up after buying a win in FL.

----------


## bluesc

> They don't mention it, but I noticed Alaska was pink too.


Good point. That's true.

----------


## flynn

> Read the following:
> http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...88#post3748488


I know it is about delegates. But i can't imagine being beaten this bad by the popular vote.

----------


## ross11988

> CNN seems to assume Paul will win Maine and Washington. Need to win more than that.


We have a shot at Montana and possibly South Dakota, Vermont, Alaska.

----------


## Jeffster

> Wrongo. Bernie Sanders may be a socialist on economic issues, but he's an ally on social issues. Santorum is an ally on virtually nothing.


What??  Bernie Sanders wants federal funding for abortions.  He may be YOUR ally on social issues, but not Ron Paul's.

----------


## MrGoose

> I'd rather have had a win, of course. But knocking Mitt and Newt down into the teens, 10% or more below us, is pretty satisfying, given that we were polling in last place. Gingrich clearly doesn't have a GOTV operation of any kind. He's underperforming his polling in caucus states quite substantially. I'm wondering what happened to Romney's supposedly good organization... something tells me it was partly a fiction and that he really hoped to have this wrapped up after buying a win in FL.


I'm pretty sure Newt is done, although he will stay in.

----------


## lucent

...




> Minnesota Patch: 
> More than a fifth of the count is in, and the percentages haven't changed much since the start. Santorum has almost 44 percent of the vote, Paul almost 27 percent. Romney has 17.49 percent and Gingrich 11.80 percent. There are 42 write-in votes.

----------


## parocks

11 Major University of Minnesota Dorms / Apartment complexes have these as the precincts.
How did we do there?


Precinct Name: FALCON HEIGHTS P-1

Precinct Name: MINNEAPOLIS W-2 P-04

Precinct Name: MINNEAPOLIS W-2 P-09

Precinct Name: MINNEAPOLIS W-2 P-04

Precinct Name: MINNEAPOLIS W-2 P-11

Precinct Name: MINNEAPOLIS W-2 P-11

Precinct Name: MINNEAPOLIS W-2 P-11

Precinct Name: MINNEAPOLIS W-2 P-11

Precinct Name: MINNEAPOLIS W-2 P-05

Precinct Name: MINNEAPOLIS W-2 P-04

Precinct Name: MINNEAPOLIS W-2 P-04

----------


## Okie RP fan

> How's the senior citizen turnout for Ron Paul? Practically non-existent? Well then.


That's right. 

What about it? 

Point was that some people are believing that college kids simply aren't going to caucus and vote in the primaries, and I'm one of them (who thinks that). 

Now, I never said that none of them were going. It simply seems that where we were supposed to be strongest, we are not yet overwhelming.

----------


## CTRattlesnake

WTF is in the water in the midwest?

----------


## TXcarlosTX

Donna Brazile really knows her $#@!! Listen to her. She knows whats up from the Democratic perspective.

----------


## moonshine5757

it is nice seeing romney behind us

----------


## Student Of Paulism

Man, that is really ashame, if not for Santardum, we could have won MN. Even still, it's just pathetic people are actually giving him that much support. They really believe he would stand a chance against Obama?  Obviously all the ex Bachmann supporters love him over there, since she was the same as him.

----------


## moonshine5757

> 11 Major University of Minnesota Dorms / Apartment complexes have these as the precincts.
> How did we do there?
> 
> 
> Precinct Name: FALCON HEIGHTS P-1
> 
> Precinct Name: MINNEAPOLIS W-2 P-04
> 
> Precinct Name: MINNEAPOLIS W-2 P-09
> ...


i need the county names not the precincts

----------


## pauliticalfan

> Donna Brazile really knows her $#@!! Listen to her. She knows whats up from the Democratic perspective.


Damn straight. Donna Brazille tells it like it is. She was the only one to mention Ron Paul's name in a full hour of CNN post-debate "analysis."

----------


## nyrgoal99

> Donna Brazile really knows her $#@!! Listen to her. She knows whats up from the Democratic perspective.



agreed

----------


## Ray

FML... I got elected Precinct Chair for SHOREVIEW P3 in RAMSEY COUNTY...

Anndddd my supporters suck, 3 didn't show up. So we got 4/11 delegates. And in terms of the straw poll:
Santorum: 12
Romney: 6
Paul: 5
Gingrich: 2

----------


## cstarace

Anddd Santorum is pulling away. It's all over in Minny.

----------


## Kords21

The WH is probably partying over Santorum doing so well.

----------


## bluesc

> We have a shot at Montana and possibly South Dakota, Vermont, Alaska.


True. Some of the territories too.

----------


## KingNothing

> so nobody knows the actually names of the college counties that were supposed to rock in?


I think Hennepin, Stearns and maybe Anoka.  I'm not sure though. I just googled.

----------


## GunnyFreedom

> And what percent of the 50+ crowd do we get...less than 10%?  For you people to blame young people, or to call them useless is counter productive and insulting. The liberty movement will live and die with youth.


We aren't even campaigning for the 50+ crowd.  If we were, we would have made it abundantly clear that Paul is the only one with a plan to save Social Security and Medicare for them.  Instead all they hear is the opt-out plan for the under-25's.  You can't win the votes of the people you don't campaign for.

I don't care if some people find the truth insulting, I will stand up for the truth even if I am the only person on the planet to do so.  Every individual person on this planet has a personal choice that will dramatically affect their life and destiny, and that is the choice of whether to accept a hard truth or a comfortable lie.

Be insulted all you want, but for goodness sakes stand for truth!

ETA -- sure the language was over the top, but I credit that to someone who is in pain because he wants Ron Paul to win.  Pain tends to make bitterness seep out in the language.

----------


## Feelgood

So far the results I am seeing are the typical pathetic results we have been getting. Nothing spectacular, and again, not a single win. 

Sure am glad to see Minnesota coming through for us!!!!

----------


## nicname

What the hell?  When are we going to start getting wins?  This is getting annoying.

----------


## bluesc

> FML... I got elected Precinct Chair for SHOREVIEW P3 in RAMSEY COUNTY...
> 
> Anndddd my supporters suck, *3 didn't show up*. So we got 4/11 delegates. And in terms of the straw poll:
> Santorum: 12
> Romney: 6
> Paul: 5
> Gingrich: 2


WHY?! Why wouldn't they show up for something so damned important?!

----------


## RPsupporterAtHeart

Can ANYONE, tell me how Santorum who has a much much smaller budget, has been destroyed just as bad as Ron in the last couple states and really has has only marginal coverage is about to SWEEP 2 caucus and 1 primary (which i know doesn't count), but this looks just terrible!  Especially with Ron showing last in two of them.

----------


## Hyperion

> Wrongo. Bernie Sanders may be a socialist on economic issues, but he's an ally on social issues. Santorum is an ally on virtually nothing.


Somehow I doubt Sanders is a big believer in the 10th amendment.On what social issues do you consider Sanders an ally? He's good on the Fed but his motivations are  likelydifferent.

----------


## The Gold Standard

Every state that comes up we should do well in results in a Santorum media push or widespread voter fraud.

----------


## hammy

Can we please run third party and destroy the GOP. 

It's all I ask.

----------


## KingNothing

> That's right. 
> 
> What about it? 
> 
> Point was that some people are believing that college kids simply aren't going to caucus and vote in the primaries, and I'm one of them (who thinks that). 
> 
> Now, I never said that none of them were going. It simply seems that where we were supposed to be strongest, we are not yet overwhelming.



The youth vote turns out in proportion to it's share of the population.

----------


## musicmax

> i need the county names not the precincts


Hennepin (Minneapolis) and Ramsey (St. Paul).  UM is spread across the two.

----------


## IterTemporis

> i need the county names not the precincts


One of the University's Campuses is in St. Paul, which is Ramsey County.

----------


## AlienLanes82

> What the hell?  When are we going to start getting wins?  This is getting annoying.


We are not entitled to wins. We will win if/when we earn it, through persuading currently unfriendly voters.

----------


## kylejack

> Man, that is really ashame, if not for Santardum, we could have won MN. Even still, it's just pathetic people are actually giving him that much support. They really believe he would stand a chance against Obama?  Obviously all the ex Bachmann supporters love him over there, since she was the same as him.


If it wasn't Santorum at top it would have been someone else. We're fighting against an Anyone But Paul phenomena.

----------


## RestoreTheRepublic

The Ron Paul campaign decided momentum wasn't important so they did nothing after NH

----------


## KingNothing

> Somehow I doubt Sanders is a big believer in the 10th amendment.On what social issues do you consider Sanders an ally? He's good on the Fed but his motivations are  likelydifferent.


Does Sanders support NDAA, the Patriot Act, harsh drug laws and inequality for gay folks?

Santorum does.

----------


## Barrex

I am 99,9% sure that Santorum will win *Minnesota.
*99,9%  that Ron will be second.
I hope that I am wrong but dont think so.

----------


## Okie RP fan

> The youth vote turns out in proportion to it's share of the population.


If you say so. I won't argue the matter anymore. 

Some people got their feelings hurt because some of us seem to think these [we] students are all talk and no walk.

----------


## GunnyFreedom

> FML... I got elected Precinct Chair for SHOREVIEW P3 in RAMSEY COUNTY...
> 
> Anndddd my supporters suck, 3 didn't show up. So we got 4/11 delegates. And in terms of the straw poll:
> Santorum: 12
> Romney: 6
> Paul: 5
> Gingrich: 2


QED.

If the Paul supporters just all turned out, we'd be winning.  We are not losing to RomSantoGrinch, we are losing to apathy.

----------


## opinionatedfool

I have a feeling we may surge eventually. Hang in there people. We are now polling 2nd nationally. We may get our surge yet.

----------


## ThePursuitOfLiberty

Brokered Convention... threaten to leave the GOP unless demands are made... Run third party and make a statement.

Paul will continue to be a force to be reckoned with even if he doesn't get the nomination or Presidency.

Paves the way for many other 'messengers' to rise through the political rankings...

Remember, the revolution will take time.... We are all a part of this, if we want it.

----------


## floridasun1983

> Can ANYONE, tell me how Santorum who has a much much smaller budget, has been destroyed just as bad as Ron in the last couple states and really has has only marginal coverage is about to SWEEP 2 caucus and 1 primary (which i know doesn't count), but this looks just terrible!  Especially with Ron showing last in two of them.


Maybe we can put to death this grassroots created myth that "we have the best organization" and that"organization wins caucuses" because so far, we have neither.

----------


## moonshine5757

> I think Hennepin, Stearns and maybe Anoka.  I'm not sure though. I just googled.


all three counties we are losing in. sweet!

----------


## Silverbug1980

Still hold on folks. I will start getting negative if he loses Maine, but things can still turn around.

----------


## HOLLYWOOD

> WTF is Santorum winning everything? WTF IS GOING ON?!?! Has Amurrica lost its collective mind?!


FASCIST Corporate Media and the ObamaCare forcing Catholics on birth control, AND... READY?

*75% of ALL VOTES coming from the 50+ year old to the almost coffin elder voting groups!* 

They don't like Heroin legalized...
They don't like the boogyman muslins taking over the world...

----------


## Kords21

I really hope that the campaign is taking a long hard look at their strategy and will start doing something about momentum/perception. While I understand the delegate strategy, you have to win states period. It's just very disheartening to see Paul come up short time and time again.

----------


## kylejack

We're winning in Ramsey.

Ramsey
updated 9:16 p.m. EST, Feb 7, 2012

Ron Paul 574 38%
Rick Santorum 505 33%
Mitt Romney 293 19%
Newt Gingrich 133 9%


47%
reporting

----------


## nicname

> We are not entitled to wins. We will win if/when we earn it, through persuading currently unfriendly voters.


Really?  We're not entitled to wins?  Thanks for cluing me in there chief.  I'll be there kicking ass in Kansas and have already been canvassing in my town and school (which is in another larger town), and basically spreading the word anywhere I can.  I can't be the only one super-frustrated about the results so far.  I mean, Santorum for f---- sakes? Really?

----------


## Student Of Paulism

> So far the results I am seeing are the typical pathetic results we have been getting. Nothing spectacular, and again, not a single win. 
> 
> Sure am glad to see Minnesota coming through for us!!!!


I dont know why anyone thought they would, i mean, Rick had a +10% lead and everyone was saying it was his best chance to get 1st. Really was quite the opposite, if anything, ME, SD, ND, WA, AK are his best chances.  Wasnt gonna happen, especially since the msm would have all they need to make that happen with endless humping and voter manipulation. As i said many times, Ron needs LARGE LEADS to ever get 1st place.

The whole turnout though is a damn sin, no idea why these damn people bother with rallies if they are just going to stay home. What a complete waste of a vote that is.

----------


## Feelgood

> Man, that is really ashame, if not for Santardum, we could have won MN. Even still, it's just pathetic people are actually giving him that much support. They really believe he would stand a chance against Obama?  Obviously all the ex Bachmann supporters love him over there, since she was the same as him.


*snickers*

By this thinking, if it were not for Romney, Grinch, Obama, the GOP and the less educated people in America, Ron Paul would be our President. 

Seriously, is there one person in the forums, with an ounce of integrity, that truly believes we will win one single state? HONESTLY? We cant even win a caucus state that we are supposed to do well in! This is all just beyond pathetic at this point. 98% of the voting electorate are just too God damned stupid, and probably should not even be allowed to vote. It is just SOOOO infuriating!

----------


## floridasun1983

> The Ron Paul campaign decided momentum wasn't important so they did nothing after NH


This.  This is where it all went south.  Beating Santorum in SC and Florida would have been the end of him.  Oh well.

----------


## moonshine5757

santorum is pimp slapping us. FIRE THE RP CAMPAIGN MANAGER PRONTO!

----------


## evadmurd

> We have a shot at Montana and possibly South Dakota, Vermont, Alaska.


BS.  We don't have any chance at winning anything.  I love Ron Paul and will be voting for him no matter what...but it means nothing.  The party is over.

----------


## Hyperion

> Does Sanders support NDAA, the Patriot Act, harsh drug laws and inequality for gay folks?
> 
> Santorum does.


I never said Santorum was with us. Ending DADT is as far as I'm willing to go on that 'inequality', but those issues should be handled by states.

----------


## Silverbug1980

And Minnesota has been called for Santorum..

----------


## IterTemporis

> all three counties we are losing in. sweet!


One of the campuses is located in Ramsey. We are currently winning Ramsey.

----------


## opinionatedfool

> Can ANYONE, tell me how Santorum who has a much much smaller budget, has been destroyed just as bad as Ron in the last couple states and really has has only marginal coverage is about to SWEEP 2 caucus and 1 primary (which i know doesn't count), but this looks just terrible!  Especially with Ron showing last in two of them.


When you aren't the status quo, it much harder to convert people. Santorum is status quo.

----------


## AlienLanes82

> Can ANYONE, tell me how Santorum who has a much much smaller budget, has been destroyed just as bad as Ron in the last couple states and really has has only marginal coverage is about to SWEEP 2 caucus and 1 primary (which i know doesn't count), but this looks just terrible!  Especially with Ron showing last in two of them.


Santorum has become the overwhelming choice of rural, older religious Christians, encouraged by their religious leaders, due to Romney's Mormonism (and to some degree, his plasticity) and Gingrich's moral repugnance to basically everyone regardless of age or belief.

Why not Paul? Because, "he's weak on defense", "he thinks its OK if kids blow their minds out on drugs", "he doesn't understand that abortion just needs to be illegal to be a Christian nation that God will bless", and "he doesn't understand that gay marriage will destroy the nuclear family". The answers are pretty obvious. Changing them is hard.

----------


## oddtodd

i just heard a guy on CNN say they had higher than usual turn out. evidently they all voted for santorum? wonder how many are dead people...

----------


## Ronulus

> Seriously, is there one person in the forums, with an ounce of integrity, that truly believes we will win one single state? HONESTLY? We cant even win a caucus state that we are supposed to do well in! This is all just beyond pathetic at this point. 98% of the voting electorate are just too God damned stupid, and probably should not even be allowed to vote. It is just SOOOO infuriating!


I don't know what integrity I have, but nope we probably won't win a damn thing.

----------


## flynn

> *snickers*
> 
> By this thinking, if it were not for Romney, Grinch, Obama, the GOP and the less educated people in America, Ron Paul would be our President. 
> 
> Seriously, is there one person in the forums, with an ounce of integrity, that truly believes we will win one single state? HONESTLY? We cant even win a caucus state that we are supposed to do well in! This is all just beyond pathetic at this point. 98% of the voting electorate are just too God damned stupid, and probably should not even be allowed to vote. It is just SOOOO infuriating!


Well the democratic process is the right hand of communism precisely it presumes every man is at a same quality. It is the same reason that direct democracy government in history happened to be shortest form of system wherever.

----------


## Barrex

Regarding campuses (just to give you "flase hope"): Maybe students are coming in big crowds and jamming proces..... so actual vote counts for Paul will get better and better as time passes.

----------


## kylejack

We're winning in Scott County as well, but only 7 (yes, 7!) votes in so far.

----------


## HOLLYWOOD

Santorum spent 22 days in Minnesota, Missouri, and Colorado

How many days did Ron spend campaigning?

Embarrassing in Minnesota, especially after campaigning previously in the state and Rally for the Republic in Minneapolis in 2008.

----------


## parocks

> That's right. 
> 
> What about it? 
> 
> Point was that some people are believing that college kids simply aren't going to caucus and vote in the primaries, and I'm one of them (who thinks that). 
> 
> Now, I never said that none of them were going. It simply seems that where we were supposed to be strongest, we are not yet overwhelming.


The Grassroots are STUPID.  They spend money on superbrochures.  College Students never see those superbrochures.  We - the grassroots - are spending our money on stupid stuff that doesn't work.

Take all that money.  Throw it at the places where the 18-29 year olds are.  Colleges are great for that, but any place where our voters are.  Don't bother talking about liberty and all that.  They like Ron Paul already.  They don't know how to vote.  They might think that the next time they vote is in November.  

Target: 18-29 men
Message: Here is how you vote

What we have to understand is that we're currently spending nothing on 18-29, and we're spending a lot on "supervoters", and we're doing well with 18-29 and not well with 65+. 

The superbrochures are getting to supervoters.  Supervoters are never college students.   I have no idea how much people spent on those.  Hundreds and hundreds of thousands.  All that money was not spent on 18-29s but 65+.

Can anyone name specific expenditures that hit 18-29 hard?

People seem to think oh, these 18-29s get hit hard with our money our time our effort.   No, they just like Ron Paul.  

Someone has to hit them hard with GOTV.  And the campaign has its own GOTV, and it just misses our base.  Our base isn't getting phone calls.  Because our base isn't
regular voters or even supervoters.  Young men who've never voted.  Those guys aren't on lists.  We call a ton of people from a list.  That's what phone from home is.  But our people aren't on that list.  So we can't call them.  We don't send them mail.   They're invisible to us.  Now, when the most active ones reach out to the campaign, we get their data.  And then we get called.

----------


## toast

Looks like some news outlets (at least, Huffington Post) are already calling Minnesota for Santorum, at less than 30% reporting.

----------


## ONUV

> Santorum has become the overwhelming choice of rural, older religious Christians, encouraged by their religious leaders, due to Romney's Mormonism (and to some degree, his plasticity) and Gingrich's moral repugnance to basically everyone regardless of age or belief.
> 
> Why not Paul? Because, "he's weak on defense", "he thinks its OK if kids blow their minds out on drugs", "he doesn't understand that abortion just needs to be illegal to be a Christian nation that God will bless", and "he doesn't understand that gay marriage will destroy the nuclear family". The answers are pretty obvious. Changing them is hard.


time will change this (when the older folks die off). unfortunately, by the time that happens, it may be too late.

----------


## moonshine5757

> i just heard a guy on CNN say they had higher than usual turn out. evidently they all voted for santorum? wonder how many are dead people...


i wonder how many graduated high school

----------


## GunnyFreedom

> i just heard a guy on CNN say they had higher than usual turn out. evidently they all voted for santorum? wonder how many are dead people...


LOL -- dead people generally vote Democrat.   I think death is some kind of a life-changing experience that turns 95% of the dead demographic blue.

----------


## Edu

Did you guys just see this?

The CNN guy interviewing the officials there, they were going to take the votes out to someplace to eat and count them there! But he said they decided to count them there.

That was at about 10:24PM ET on CNN if someone is recording it.

Plus I saw some guys in the background putting stuff in or taking it out of these envelops that were holding the votes. You can't tell exactly what they are doing.

I hope Paul people are actually observing all this.

----------


## bbartlog

> Maybe we can put to death this grassroots created myth that "we have the best organization" and that"organization wins caucuses" because so far, we have neither.


Consistently outperforming our polling in caucus states by 20-30% (of the poll percentage) shows that in fact we *do* have good organization. Of course that doesn't guarantee anything, but without it we would be even worse off than we are. Now, it's fair to ask how Santorum has been putting together his wins - are churches or evangelical groups working for him? Does he also have a huge phone effort? Is it just the media herding people to the polls?
And BTW I expect that these days his budget is roughly on a par with ours. Maybe very slightly less.

----------


## moonshine5757

i'm dead serious the campaign manager has to be fired tonight. who is on board with that?

----------


## tbone717

> The Ron Paul campaign decided momentum wasn't important so they did nothing after NH


Hindsight is always 20/20, but you are correct.  Effectively skipping SC because we wouldn't get many delegates from the state appears to be a big blunder.  And frankly, I don't know what to make of our often touted organization.  We've been in MN for months now.  Take Cottonwood County for example, 112 people caucused out of a population of 11,687.  Santorum wins it with 90 votes, we get 10 and come in 2nd.  You mean to tell me that out of over 11,000 people we couldn't find 100 or so that would vote for Paul?  It seems that there is massive failure in the organizational structure that you didn't have a county chairman and volunteers knocking on doors for the last 3 or 4 months generating support.

----------


## Hyperion

> Santorum has become the overwhelming choice of rural, older religious Christians, encouraged by their religious leaders, due to Romney's Mormonism (and to some degree, his plasticity) and Gingrich's moral repugnance to basically everyone regardless of age or belief.
> 
> Why not Paul? Because, "he's weak on defense", "he thinks its OK if kids blow their minds out on drugs", "he doesn't understand that abortion just needs to be illegal to be a Christian nation that God will bless", and "he doesn't understand that gay marriage will destroy the nuclear family". The answers are pretty obvious. Changing them is hard.


Ultimately it's the defense issue more than any other that kills us with these voters. Many people live with an totally unsubstatiated  fear of Iran and terrorists so they give their support to the most jingoistic candidate.

 The other stuff Ron basically lets the states decide their policy as it should be and I think a fair number of people get that part of our movement.

----------


## ssjevot

My brother said 5 of the 6 delegates in his precinct were for Paul.

----------


## bbwarfield

I think we need to stop trying o win the youth vote..... Women over 40 is where we need to focus....youth vote is rather there or it isn't..... Older people tend to listen to the "informed" person in there group..... Meet with small niche groups who will send the word out about what thru thought...... Get his wife doing informal groups..... Who doesn't like his wife? Women for Paul an evening with carol..... That will spread the word... Dang it get her on cooking shoes... Is this about the message? Yes.... Do we need to do a little apple pie and baby kissing? Yes.... Dang it wearing a bolo tie like a fool just won Colorado for santorum...... You think people don't love retail poloticing anymore?

----------


## jax

The difference is, santorum actually campaigned in these states while the rp campaign did nothing

----------


## IterTemporis

It is as my father says.. "The world is full of morons."

----------


## RyanRSheets

> And what percent of the 50+ crowd do we get...less than 10%?  For you people to blame young people, or to call them useless is counter productive and insulting. The liberty movement will live and die with youth.


How about we all drop the collectivism and get out there and win this thing, regardless of our age, sex, religion, sexual preference, race or whatever you all want to identify with?  That your demographic is unlikely, or likely, to actually turn up and vote means nothing about you.  Your vote and your actions are what are going to win this.  Your effort is your value.  Every supporter is critical to this movement.

This all seems entirely contrary to what I always saw as the most basic principle of this movement: individualism.  Yes, we should focus on the demographics most likely to get us the nomination, but let's not let it turn is into the very kind of people we aim to change.

----------


## Okie RP fan

> Ultimately it's the defense issue more than any other that kills us with these voters. Many people live with an totally unsubstatiated  fear of Iran and terrorists so they give their support to the most jingoistic candidate.
> 
>  The other stuff Ron basically lets the states decide their policy as it should be and I think a fair number of people get that part of our movement.


We are not asking Ron to change his position, but I know that we could possibly start something good if the campaign were to release an effective and viral worthy foreign policy ad that shuts down all of the liars. 

Just a 1 1/2 minute video that we can all spread around and show people how it really is.

----------


## milo10

> i'm dead serious the campaign manager has to be fired tonight. who is on board with that?


The campaign has been a disaster in overall strategy.  I don't know who is to blame for that.

----------


## GunnyFreedom

> Santorum has become the overwhelming choice of rural, older religious Christians, encouraged by their religious leaders, due to Romney's Mormonism (and to some degree, his plasticity) and Gingrich's moral repugnance to basically everyone regardless of age or belief.
> 
> Why not Paul? Because, "he's weak on defense", "he thinks its OK if kids blow their minds out on drugs", "he doesn't understand that abortion just needs to be illegal to be a Christian nation that God will bless", and "he doesn't understand that gay marriage will destroy the nuclear family". The answers are pretty obvious. Changing them is hard.


Good analysis.  The Pharisees control most every aspect of the American church.

----------


## Jeffster

> And Minnesota has been called for Santorum..


by who?

----------


## kylejack

100% reporting in Lincoln County

Ron Paul 21 37%
Rick Santorum 21 37%
Newt Gingrich 8 14%
Mitt Romney 6 11%

Dang, that's a small county. Anyway, we tied for first.

----------


## Hyperion

This GOP race is totally fubar. I have no idea what's going to happen at the convention.

----------


## bbwarfield

Sry.... Got a bit angry... Excuse typos.... We can retail polotic.... It's the message that people actually agree with.... But we need a village green campaign not the college auditorium rally

----------


## jonhowe

> You realize that people will now flock to santorum? Newt might drop out but with the media not even giving us a chance we kind of had to win one of these to get some publicity. They won't report Maine if we win it. We also have to win so many states before even being allowed at the convention.


Flocking to Rick can only last so long.  He has the most revolting positions of anyone else in the race on a NUMBER of hot-button issues.  He's good at turning people off once they get to know him.  And, he doesn't have Newt's name power.  Let him be the Anti-Romney, and Ron can be the anti-Obama.

Edit: Yes, I know this is a tad naive and short on details, but no part of my brain can fathom Rick being the nominee.

----------


## The Gold Standard

Hopefully Frothy will be vetted by the media now.

----------


## Bruno

Trolls are in full force tonight.

----------


## parocks

> Regarding campuses (just to give you "flase hope"): Maybe students are coming in big crowds and jamming proces..... so actual vote counts for Paul will get better and better as time passes.


it's logical could be true.

i remember when you could find out real results on the internet.  precinct by precinct.  I'd want to look at those u of M precincts.

----------


## djfirm

> *snickers*
> 
> By this thinking, if it were not for Romney, Grinch, Obama, the GOP and the less educated people in America, Ron Paul would be our President. 
> 
> Seriously, is there one person in the forums, with an ounce of integrity, that truly believes we will win one single state? HONESTLY? We cant even win a caucus state that we are supposed to do well in! This is all just beyond pathetic at this point. 98% of the voting electorate are just too God damned stupid, and probably should not even be allowed to vote. It is just SOOOO infuriating!


Amen! Let it all go to hell for all I care at this point. The rest of you can keep friggin dreaming. There isnt a chance in hell we are going to win a damn thing becasue we are fighting against the ultimate in stupid. $#@! it.

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

> My brother said 5 of the 6 delegates in his precinct were for Paul.


And this is how we win folks.

----------


## ronpaulhawaii

> ...I don't know who is to blame for that.


Complainers, mostly

----------


## moonshine5757

> The campaign has been a disaster in overall strategy.  I don't know who is to blame for that.


it has to go to the campaign manager, the top dog. they are running this campaign like kids running a lemonade stand.

----------


## samsung1

we are gonna get  a nice chunk of delegates tonight and I feel great about maine.

----------


## CTRattlesnake

The king of froth just won minnesota--cnn

----------


## parocks

cnn projects santorum minnesota

----------


## Silverbug1980

CNN just called Minnesota for Santorum.

----------


## kylejack

6% reporting in Isanti County and we have 100% of the votes :P

----------


## JohnGalt1225

I'm so disappointed in my home state tonight.  Then again it kind of makes sense in a way.  Minnesota is a blue collar state and Rick Santorum has been pumped by the media as the "blue collar conservative."

----------


## bluesc

> Trolls are in full force tonight.


The negative nancys that came out of Iowa/Nevada quickly become trolls.

Even some of the most popular forum vets are borderline trolls now.

----------


## moonshine5757

every county loves santorum? no county digs romney? no county digs grinch? this just seems fake.

----------


## hammy

Foreign Policy ad.






Electability ad.

----------


## CTRattlesnake

Santorum has no organization, were taking all of his delegates


Sorry froth

----------


## djfirm

> Trolls are in full force tonight.


Just facing facts man. I love RP and his message but what we are trying to correct will take a looooong time and tremendous work. It will not happen this go around nor probably in my lifetime.

----------


## AlienLanes82

> Ultimately it's the defense issue more than any other that kills us with these voters. Many people live with an totally unsubstatiated  fear of Iran and terrorists so they give their support to the most jingoistic candidate.
> 
>  The other stuff Ron basically lets the states decide their policy as it should be and I think a fair number of people get that part of our movement.


I think that for the average Republican male voter in the suburbs, that's absolutely it. But I think it's abortion which prevented Ron from forging a winning alliance between independents, youth, and moderates with Evangelical Christians, which he tried so hard to do in Iowa. And there are quite a number of voters, predominantly females age 40-65 from my limited anecdotal experience, for whom the drugs issue is a deal breaker.

----------


## flynn

> Santorum has no organization, were taking all of his delegates
> 
> 
> Sorry froth


I doubt it. Maybe half... but not all.

----------


## boethius27

*ISANTI*

----------


## Razmear

Thanks Isanti County MN! 100% for Paul (1/18 reporting)

----------


## Jeffster

I don't understand how, with no entrance/exit polls, they could possibly go from "we don't know much" to "Santorum wins" that fast.

----------


## moonshine5757

> The negative nancys that came out of Iowa/Nevada quickly become trolls.
> 
> Even some of the most popular forum vets are borderline trolls now.


everyone with a negative comment is a troll? that is immature. we should all fall in line with whatever rhetoric is spun? sorry i believe honesty and being realistic is worth much more than fake praise.

----------


## lucent

From what I've seen, Paul has pretty much swept all the delegates in Minnesota.

----------


## steph3n

> The Grassroots are STUPID.  They spend money on superbrochures.  College Students never see those superbrochures.  We - the grassroots - are spending our money on stupid stuff that doesn't work.
> 
> Take all that money.  Throw it at the places where the 18-29 year olds are.  Colleges are great for that, but any place where our voters are.  Don't bother talking about liberty and all that.  They like Ron Paul already.  They don't know how to vote.  They might think that the next time they vote is in November.  
> 
> Target: 18-29 men
> Message: Here is how you vote
> 
> What we have to understand is that we're currently spending nothing on 18-29, and we're spending a lot on "supervoters", and we're doing well with 18-29 and not well with 65+. 
> 
> ...



Grassroots are like grassrots when so decentralized they do their own things. Hundreds of thousands wasted in crap goods and signs, not to mention the counter productive materials.

In fact sign waves don't get votes, door to door knocking is fast better and the ONLY WAY for us to break down the barriers.

I am to the point of just saying let anarchy reign.

----------


## hardrightedge

States I will never step foot in...Iowa,Minnesota,Missouri...I've always wanted to check out Colorado, but...

----------


## bbwarfield

The youth is our base.... We cater to it right now.... We need to completely pivot like we are going into the general..... Republicans and democrats respect there base in the general but fight for the independents.... We need a strategy that accepts our base and goes after the majority... 100% of 17 percent of the vote won't win us anything. Respect our base..... We're in that funny percentage right before you go mainstream or sink into oblivion... We gonna be Mac computers and niche... Or iPods and become the dominator in the market

----------


## VictorB

> Foreign Policy ad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Electability ad.


+1 million

What is the deal with the campaign now?  They were pumping out ads for Iowa all the time.  They have nothing now.  It's like they gave up after Iowa.  Get those dam ads out on both those subjects ASAP.

----------


## Okie RP fan

What is going on with Colorado? 

I can't believe Santorum is an inch away from a three state sweep in one night.

----------


## bluesc

> everyone with a negative comment is a troll? that is immature. we should all fall in line with whatever rhetoric is spun? sorry i believe honesty and being realistic is worth much more than fake praise.


No. The people who gave up and became overly negative then DEVELOPED into trolls. Read my post again.. Read it slowly to be sure not to miss anything.

----------


## pauliticalfan

> Foreign Policy ad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Electability ad.


This should have been done six months ago. Honestly, even a black screen with white text showing a poll of Paul v. Obama would have been 10x more effective than anything else the campaign has run so far. Why not spend money addressing your candidate's biggest perceived weaknesses. After all, that's the point of an ad campaign.

----------


## AceNZ

This is feeling more like 2008 every day.

The campaign's focus seems to be on "education," not winning.  Maybe they're right. Maybe the US isn't ready to choose liberty yet.

----------


## IterTemporis

> +1 million
> 
> What is the deal with the campaign now?  They were pumping out ads for Iowa all the time.  They have nothing now.  It's like they gave up after Iowa.  Get those dam ads out on both those subjects ASAP.


What if they don't have any money? That appears to be the case.

----------


## josun54

> Looks like some news outlets (at least, Huffington Post) are already calling Minnesota for Santorum, at less than 30% reporting.


I love how 30% of a counted vote is always somehow a perfect representation of how 100% of the vote actually comes out as.

Why count anymore? Hell, lets just count the first 50 votes and then call it!

----------


## HenryKnoxFineBooks

> We have a shot at Montana and possibly South Dakota, Vermont, Alaska.


And Idaho.   One of our best 2008 states.

----------


## Tod

Stream for Paul speaking now?

----------


## ohgodno

> Grassroots are like grassrots when so decentralized they do their own things. Hundreds of thousands wasted in crap goods and signs.
> 
> In fact sign waves don't get votes, door to door knocking is fast better and the ONLY WAY for us to break down the barriers.


Why would door-to-door knocking do any good? 

Why should people trust you, or me when they have their good 'ol pal the TV? "Santorum, conservative alternative" is what they hear daily on the TV. "Ron Paul is a radical left-wing kook" is what they hear on the radio daily.

----------


## moonshine5757

> No. The people who gave up and became overly negative then DEVELOPED into trolls. Read my post again.. Read it slowly to be sure not to miss anything.


i read it and it can be viewed as though you are implying the negative comments here tonight are grounds for name calling. such as the use of negative nancys and troll. i don't care for that. that is all

----------


## Silverbug1980

I've come to terms with the thought that as a 32 year old man, the country I loved is pretty well screwed. Rome 2.0. Too many idiots out there gobbling up soundbites with their fast food, sucking at the government teat. If it isn't mindless, full of idiotic aggression, they turn the tv off. Whether it is with their politicians, or entertainment.

----------


## bluesc

> +1 million
> 
> What is the deal with the campaign now?  They were pumping out ads for Iowa all the time.  They have nothing now.  It's like they gave up after Iowa.  Get those dam ads out on both those subjects ASAP.


#1 they have pretty much no money
#2 they are running a boring (for us) delegate game and don't need any ads (or many votes) for that.

----------


## tbone717

> Why would door-to-door knocking do any good? 
> 
> Why should people trust you, or me when they have their good 'ol pal the TV? "Santorum, conservative alternative" is what they hear daily on the TV. "Ron Paul is a radical left-wing kook" is what they hear on the radio daily.


It's a hell of a lot more effective than standing on a street corner waving a sign.  That obviously has gotten us nowhere.

----------


## JohnGalt1225

> Electability ad.


Yeah kind of hard to play that off when we lose every state.

----------


## moonshine5757

> I love how 30% of a counted vote is always somehow a perfect representation of how 100% of the vote actually comes out as.
> 
> Why count anymore? Hell, lets just count the first 50 votes and then call it!


why bother every county apparently has santorum fever

----------


## SilentBull

I didn't expect to win anything tonight so I'm actually very happy about getting 2nd in Minnesota. Besides, this could be good for us. Gingrich didn't do so well. He appears to be going down nationally, and Romney looks Vulnerable because of this. This could mean that the voters might start to think that this race isn't over after all, and they could give Paul a second look.

----------


## Justinfrom1776

LMAO @ Romney "rally" on CNN.. there are like 60 people there with 1 guy chanting "Romney, Romney, Romney"

----------


## AlienLanes82

> Why would door-to-door knocking do any good? 
> 
> Why should people trust you, or me when they have their good 'ol pal the TV? "Santorum, conservative alternative" is what they hear daily on the TV. "Ron Paul is a radical left-wing kook" is what they hear on the radio daily.


Well, they might not. Some will dismiss you. But the personal touch is powerful. Someone who is likeable, pleasant, informative, and honest can change long-established beliefs and stereotypes.

----------


## KingNothing

> This is feeling more like 2008 every day.
> 
> The campaign's focus seems to be on "education," not winning.  Maybe they're right. Maybe the US isn't ready to choose liberty yet.



Well, there's no point in winning if you don't have the popular support to make real, lasting changes.

We need to educate, set an example, and win.  It's a ridiculously difficult task, and it has to be completed in that order.

----------


## tbone717

> I love how 30% of a counted vote is always somehow a perfect representation of how 100% of the vote actually comes out as.
> 
> Why count anymore? Hell, lets just count the first 50 votes and then call it!


Because the votes are coming in from different portions of the state.  There is no exit polling in CO or MN tonight, so the networks won't call it until it is obvious.  But when you sit here and watch the votes come in, the trend pretty much stays the same.

----------


## Tod

I guess streaming will come via the Patch web site:

http://stillwater.patch.com/articles...#photo-9054993


Or not...

----------


## VictorB

> #1 they have pretty much no money
> #2 they are running a boring (for us) delegate game and don't need any ads (or many votes) for that.


They haven't asked for money in a long time.  They missed a chance of winning Minny and coming in 3rd in SC by not running ads.  We need momentum.  Look at Santo.  

We gave up on trying to get momentum after Iowa.  That along with the campaign refusing to touch Romney makes me think they honestly don't want to win.

----------


## Krtek

> The Grassroots are STUPID.  They spend money on superbrochures.  College Students never see those superbrochures.  We - the grassroots - are spending our money on stupid stuff that doesn't work.
> 
> Take all that money.  Throw it at the places where the 18-29 year olds are.  Colleges are great for that, but any place where our voters are.  Don't bother talking about liberty and all that.  They like Ron Paul already.  They don't know how to vote.  They might think that the next time they vote is in November.  
> 
> Target: 18-29 men
> Message: Here is how you vote
> 
> What we have to understand is that we're currently spending nothing on 18-29, and we're spending a lot on "supervoters", and we're doing well with 18-29 and not well with 65+. 
> 
> ...


I really agree with this.  This age group is our only chance to win.  They are the X factor, we need to spend tremendous amounts of effort getting them to show up.  I am not saying to ignore the other age groups, keep doing things to get those people to vote.  However, we need a grand gameplan to get these young people to show up in the caucus states where the turn out is so low. 

With the abysmal turnout in Maine we have no excuse not to win.  By my quick count from this wiki page Maine has over 46k students at colleges.  We are unable to get 2000 of them to show up?  There is no way to do that?  I don't believe it. Just have not had the correct approach or effort to get it done.

----------


## Babylon

> This is feeling more like 2008 every day.
> 
> The campaign's focus seems to be on "education," not winning.  Maybe they're right. Maybe the US isn't ready to choose liberty yet.


Quit asking questions and contribute to the damn Campaign for Liberty moneybomb.... Er Ron Paul moneybomb....

----------


## tbone717

CNN calls MN for Santorum.  Good night folks. It's been a pleasure working with you.

----------


## ronpaulhawaii

> everyone with a negative comment is a troll? that is immature. we should all fall in line with whatever rhetoric is spun? sorry i believe honesty and being realistic is worth much more than fake praise.


BS, your comments do not resemble constructive criticism in the least and instead remind me of the shrieking on elementary schoolyards

----------


## doronster195

Paul above 27%!

----------


## bluesc

> They haven't asked for money in a long time.  They missed a chance of winning Minny and coming in 3rd in SC by not running ads.  We need momentum.  Look at Santo.  
> 
> We gave up on trying to get momentum after Iowa.  That along with the campaign refusing to touch Romney makes me think they honestly don't want to win.


They have missed two very good opportunities to raise large amounts of money.

I think the main focus of this campaign is Rand and/or the convention.

----------


## JulioForPaul

GOOD NEWS:

VOTE TOTALS SO FAR TODAY:

PAUL ~31,000
GINGRICH ~2,000

KICKING HIS ASS

----------


## moonshine5757

how much you wanna bet Romney surges up to 20 percent and ron falls to 21 percent?

----------


## dagnybell

All I can say is, if Santorum wins MN, MO and CO tonight our mission and #1 priority needs to be to get these two videos in front of as many people as possible.  I cannot believe that anyone would vote for him after seeing them!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4qr5S2vUUHQ

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1Gwwmm-cQxU

----------


## mahnab

So sad that all these people do is mindlessly get spoonfed from the media.

----------


## The Gold Standard

> They haven't asked for money in a long time.  They missed a chance of winning Minny and coming in 3rd in SC by not running ads.  We need momentum.  Look at Santo.


They gave up asking for money when the January money bomb barely broke $1 million.

----------


## Silverbug1980

It was a good run, all in all. I don't want to be negative, and start talking about throwing in the towel...Just very hard to be positive..

----------


## ghengis86

> why bother every county apparently has santorum fever


is that like hemorrhagic fever of the brain/ass?

----------


## KingNothing

> how much you wanna bet Romney surges up to 20 percent and ron falls to 21 percent?



A lot.  But I imagine that when it doesn't happen, this will just be another forgotten conspiracy theory.

----------


## floridasun1983

Just wait guys!  Santorum won't last past Iowa, he doesn't have any organization or any money.  We have the greatest organization in the world in the caucus states where its all about turnout, we'll win all those hands down because our organization is the best ever.

----------


## Okie RP fan

So, uh, can we at least get second in CO!? 

Two second places would be great.

----------


## seapilot

> 100% reporting in Lincoln County
> 
> Ron Paul 21 37%
> Rick Santorum 21 37%
> Newt Gingrich 8 14%
> Mitt Romney 6 11%
> 
> Dang, that's a small county. Anyway, we tied for first.


Mitt is getting squashed. So much for Mr Nominee. Someone else mentioned that he was not planning on a long campaign after Florida and Nevada.

----------


## PolicyReader

> STARTING to win is the hard part.  AFter that people will see it as more likely and it should happen easier.


^This

----------


## moonshine5757

> BS, your comments do not resemble constructive criticism in the least and instead remind me of the shrieking on elementary schoolyards


well that isn't my intent, i'm sorry you view that way.

----------


## josun54

RP

----------


## parocks

> The youth vote turns out in proportion to it's share of the population.


no it doesn't  less.  but it depends on how much work we do to get them to the polls.

----------


## VictorB

Everyone get ready for the Mitt-bombs on Santo.  Romney thought he was gonna coast.  He will do to Santo what he did to Newt in Florida.  It killed Newt's campaign.

----------


## josun54

> is that like hemorrhagic fever of the brain/ass?


hahahahahahha

----------


## Ssd

This is just sad. Paul's best chance was Minnesota and we couldn't get the job done. Headlines will be about Santorum's big night and will leave out Paul's success. If Paul can't win Maine AND Washingtons, its over. At that points, its about delegates which means nothing if you have no victories.

----------


## Okie RP fan

I love this. 

I love how we are all griping and tearing into each other tonight. We need this as a stress reliever. 

So... What now?

----------


## danny987

I'm sure im going to get negged for this but... sooooooo.... muccccchhhhhh.... whining!

----------


## dusman

Getting tired of posting this... http://www.nationbuilder.com. 

I'm extremely annoyed that we YET to have an organizational hub from the campaign. They want to duplicate Obama's delegate strategy without putting in place the tools that made it happen? E-mail is not going to cut it... ever.

Seriously, it would take the campaign less than $1,000 to implement and could be up and running in a week. They could then coordinate nationwide leadership and have a more balanced top-down approach to GOTV efforts. Just as Parocks pointed out, our 18-29 base is left isolated with little contact. They would be the ones that would use such a system and we'd start to see a significant shift in turnout, just as Obama leveraged effectively in 2008. 

I have tried every approach at the campaign with this resource and they either just don't get its importance or look over it completely. The only alternative is to do what Obama did and build it from the ground up which costs hundreds of thousands of dollars and 3-6 months. We are fortunate to have one available that was inspired directly from Obama's 08 campaign right at our disposal.. yet we don't use it. I think we just need to bombard them with thousands of e-mails about it, otherwise its not going to happen.

----------


## Silverbug1980

There is a minor blessing for me. When I move to Switzerland, I won't have television because me and my wife don't believe in it. I won't have to see any of this election crap, and can pretend American just doesn't exist. That sounds bad and all, but I've pretty much at this point written off this country as hopeless. Utterly hopeless.

I mean, Santorum? Come on, this guy advocates the government getting involved in people's sex life. I could have at least tolerated Romney. But seeing Santorum up there just makes me want to punch the tv.

----------


## pauliticalfan

Wow, Ari Fleischer, CNN commentator, doesn't even know Ron Paul is in second place in Minnesota. Know why? Cause Fleishcer's an ignorant prick AND because CNN hasn't even mentioned it. Pathetic.

----------


## bbwarfield

The youth vote is a myth the mms is spinning guys.... Do the math.... We can preach to 18-25 year old all day..... They will come out.... But there's never going to be enough of them.... It's not the baby boom.... Baby boomers are the decides cause there is so dang many! The 18- 25 is the smallest demographic you can possibly hope for! Think about it... Colleges are bigger cause government is subsidizing..... Most of the population growth is minorities that we do terrible with.... White middle class America has been aborting the Ron Paul voting block for 25 years now..... If he campaign doesn't go after baby boomers we are dead.... College kids are inning over college kids... So the rest of us win over the general population!

----------


## steph3n

> This is feeling more like 2008 every day.
> 
> The campaign's focus seems to be on "education," not winning.  Maybe they're right. Maybe the US isn't ready to choose liberty yet.


Isn't that clear? People are not ready, they want their military projections of power across the world and under your bed, and in your bed(santorum)

----------


## pauliticalfan

Santorum Dean Scream.

----------


## KingNothing

> It was a good run, all in all. I don't want to be negative, and start talking about throwing in the towel...Just very hard to be positive..




Your focus is a bit off.  We're making progress.  That much is clear.  We're winning delegates.  That could end up meaning something.

And more importantly, we have a man running for office now who personifies consistency, principle, dignity and class completely and leads by example so perfectly that his supporters don't even realize it.  We've already won, in the long run.  And that's where you're focus needs to be ---  change the course of history. Don't just win an election.

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

Santorum has a "Dean Scream" in him. I can feel it.

----------


## moonshine5757

i am curious to see what type of ads Mitt Romney runs against Santorum

----------


## mikeforliberty

Thank you!

Thank you for your generous donation!

Amount: 	$20.12
Transaction ID: 	337442690
Transaction date/time: 	2012-02-07 21:48:45

----------


## neverseen

> Mitt is getting squashed. So much for Mr Nominee. Someone else mentioned that he was not planning on a long campaign after Florida and Nevada.


Yah, you guys already knew this was going to be brokered.  We already knew we were after the delegates.  We already knew Romney was going to crush everyone.  And yet, here mitt sits.  Near the basement with newt.  Ron and Sant had a good showing today.  These 3 states will impact the falilng Romney more.  

It sucks we still haven't won.. but it was pretty telling when CNN was going over delegates that they "give maine to paul"

This just keeps it a 4 man race by having santy on top and mitt on the bottom.

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

> Santorum Dean Scream.


lol...great minds...

----------


## IterTemporis

Santorum is speaking? Alt F4. (:

----------


## Havax

Santorum stealing Paul's line but substituting "conservatism" for "liberty".

----------


## bbwarfield

All that said... Extremely encouraged by the numbers... So let's get focused and get real and realign our strategies

----------


## Student Of Paulism

> Just wait guys!  Santorum won't last past Iowa, he doesn't have any organization or any money.  We have the greatest organization in the world in the caucus states where its all about turnout, we'll win all those hands down because our organization is the best ever.


Yea, people really need to snap out of that meme, it is quickly becoming more untrue by the day. There really is just no excuse to not winning one of these states out here, considering all the support we 'supposedly' had and what the campaign 'supposedly' did there, a lot of from the past 2 years. 

Dropping the ball after NH though, with some terrible decisions made right after that, is what really should be looked at as the reason for this. Any loss in momentum is extremely difficult to get back, if at all.

----------


## ghengis86

> I love this. 
> 
> I love how we are all griping and tearing into each other tonight. We need this as a stress reliever. 
> 
> So... What now?


i'm getting drunk on a tuesday night and worrying about tomorrow, tomorrow.  $#@! this $#@! for a while.  at least until my hangover in the morning

----------


## svobody

> Santorum stealing Paul's line but substituting "conservatism" for "liberty".


I know right? He is shameless in the way he steals Dr. Paul's rhetoric

----------


## Razmear

http://www.cnn.com/election/2012/primaries/state/mn
Just got pinker!

----------


## pauliticalfan

Tea Party people in the vineyards? What the $#@!? Do they make their own wine after watching Fox News?

----------


## VictorB

> Wow, Ari Fleischer, CNN commentator, doesn't even know Ron Paul is in second place in Minnesota. Know why? Cause Fleishcer's an ignorant prick AND because CNN hasn't even mentioned it. Pathetic.


He HATES Paul.  I don't want to come to any ignorant conclusions, but I think Paul's stance on Israel is the factor.

Ari Fleischer is on the board of the Republican Jewish Coalition.

----------


## parocks

> I really agree with this.  This age group is our only chance to win.  They are the X factor, we need to spend tremendous amounts of effort getting them to show up.  I am not saying to ignore the other age groups, keep doing things to get those people to vote.  However, we need a grand gameplan to get these young people to show up in the caucus states where the turn out is so low. 
> 
> With the abysmal turnout in Maine we have no excuse not to win.  By my quick count from this wiki page Maine has over 46k students at colleges.  We are unable to get 2000 of them to show up?  There is no way to do that?  I don't believe it. Just have not had the correct approach or effort to get it done.


Orono has voted already.

----------


## Austrian Econ Disciple

Santorum really? This country is $#@!ed. Everyone move to NH and let's seceede. Conversely we could all learn spanish/portuguese and move to Paraguay/Costa Rica... Santorum is the worst of the 3 authoritarians. There isn't an area where he isn't a totalitarian.

----------


## ghengis86

> http://www.cnn.com/election/2012/primaries/state/mn
> Just got pinker!


that's what ....she said?

----------


## pauliticalfan

Santorum stumbling and bumbling through his speech.

----------


## CTRattlesnake

Wow.


There are some random counties that paul is winning big time. Odd how the message of liberty hits certain places but skips over others

----------


## WD-NY

> +1 million
> 
> What is the deal with the campaign now?  They were pumping out ads for Iowa all the time.  They have nothing now.  It's like they gave up after Iowa.  Get those dam ads out on both those subjects ASAP.


Srsly. 

When was the last new ad released??
Why hasn't Ron said delivered anything other than the same OLD stump speech that he's been giving since Iowa.
Santorum is supposedly delivering a speech tonight that ... wait for it... "focuses on Obama".
Why the heck hasn't Ron delivered a HISTORIC speech outlining his philosophy in the most clear and eloquent words possible... a speech that makes clear why Obama's big govn't solutions are wrong and his pro-liberty solutions are RIGHT??
And what the hell is up with the no rally+speech tonight?? Election night speeches have probably converted more people over to Ron than all the money they've spent on advertising thus far. How does a strong 2nd in MN tonight not = SPEECH?!

----------


## ghengis86

> Santorum really? *This country is $#@!ed*. Everyone move to NH and let's seceede. Conversely we could all learn spanish/portuguese and move to Paraguay/Costa Rica... Santorum is the worst of the 3 authoritarians. There isn't an area where he isn't a totalitarian.


yeah, pretty much

----------


## JimInNY

The MN map is getting greener on google.

----------


## KingNothing

> how much you wanna bet Romney surges up to 20 percent and ron falls to 21 percent?



I bet you a $500 donation to the campaign that this does not happen.

----------


## braane

It looks like those UMinnesota Duluth folks came through up in St. Louis County. Keeping it close there, I figure we will take it by the end of the night. Keep your chins up. We might break 30% by the end of the night. If we were going to have only 1 second place finish tonight, this is the way I would have liked it to go down. It proves this race is wide open. Santorum can't amass the delegates needed to take the nomination. Romney is looks a little weaker, and less likely to be the nominee. Gingrich is becoming an afterthought.

----------


## pauliticalfan

"We picked a prick! We picked a prick!"

----------


## Okie RP fan

> Santorum really? This country is $#@!ed. Everyone move to NH and let's seceede. Conversely we could all learn spanish/portuguese and move to Paraguay/Costa Rica... Santorum is the worst of the 3 authoritarians. There isn't an area where he isn't a totalitarian.


I think not, sir! 

Santorum is definitely a giant doucher, but not worse than Gingrich. Close to Romney, though.

----------


## pauliticalfan

Oh, Santorum can get it up all right.

----------


## lakerssuck92

We are winning Jesse Benton County

----------


## Hyperion

WD[NY-I so agree. Why hasn't Ron crushed Obama with an ad? I realize he doesn't like to call people out and prefers to talk ideas, but if he's serious about winning you've got to throw a bone to party line Republicans who might consider voting for you. Obama certainly deserves to be called out and I doubt it'd cost him any indie/Democratic support because if they're considering voting for Paul, they probably have already reached the conclusion that Obama sucks.

----------


## Razmear

Benton MN Confirmed win for RP with 55%

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> Can ANYONE, tell me how Santorum who has a much much smaller budget, has been destroyed just as bad as Ron in the last couple states and really has has only marginal coverage is about to SWEEP 2 caucus and 1 primary (which i know doesn't count), but this looks just terrible!


Media and neo-conservatives leaving Newt.




> So sad that all these people do is mindlessly get spoonfed from the media.


Got that right.




> Wow, Ari Fleischer, CNN commentator, doesn't even know Ron Paul is in second place in Minnesota. Know why? Cause Fleishcer's an ignorant prick AND because CNN hasn't even mentioned it. Pathetic.


There you go. He's a pathetic liar and propagandist.

----------


## Fort Lauderdale

Santorum won all of Missouri!

----------


## carterm

frothy "i care about 100 percent of america" —minus homosexuals and muslims.

----------


## pauliticalfan

"I want growth for everybody! You get a Viagra and YOU get a Viagra!"

----------


## moonshine5757

every candidate gets a surge, but were not allowed one?

----------


## The Gold Standard

> Santorum really? This country is $#@!ed. Everyone move to NH and let's seceede. Conversely we could all learn spanish/portuguese and move to Paraguay/Costa Rica... Santorum is the worst of the 3 authoritarians. There isn't an area where he isn't a totalitarian.


The country is $#@!ed, but there is no possible way he could win the general election, so you don't have to worry about that. In a general he would get less than 40% of the popular vote.

----------


## lakerssuck92

Totally Ron Pauling

----------


## Okie RP fan

I'm hoping we can squeeze out second in Colorado...

----------


## SpicyTurkey

How the hell can Santorum win anything?

----------


## Gravik

Minnesota Caucus
February 7, 2012
50.2% reporting (2075/4137)
This page updates automatically
Cycle Candidates


All Candidates


Santorum

45.3%

11,371


Paul

27.1%

6,798


Romney

16.6%

4,168


Gingrich

10.7%

2,700

----------


## pauliticalfan

Now I KNOW Santorum isn't talking about liberty and freedom. This is the same guy who wants to regulate your internet and regulate your sex life. He also said about Ron, and I quote, "I don't know where this idea about liberty as long as you don't hurt anybody came from. you can't do that."

----------


## KingNothing

> frothy "i care about 100 percent of america" minus homosexuals and muslims.




....and everyone else who thinks they can make their own moral decisions absent government force.

----------


## JK/SEA

> The country is $#@!ed, but there is no possible way he could win the general election, so you don't have to worry about that. In a general he would get less than 40% of the popular vote.


this would include everyone ...except Paul.

----------


## Barrex

PLEASE PEOPLE(you dumb asses) stop flaming each others. All are frustrated but tomorrow you will be with same people promoting Ron Paul again. We are on the same side calm down (you dumb asses).

If you need to flame someone flame common enemy (Brittney Spears).


Totally not relevant: Santorum is running on Ron Pauls policies.

----------


## pauliticalfan

I like Santorum the least.

----------


## ghengis86

> I'm hoping we can squeeze out second in Colorado...


i'm about to go squeeze out a Rick S in the toilet...

----------


## tbone717

> How the hell can Santorum win anything?


Simple, he campaigned in those states.  He was the only one apparently running ads in MO.  And while it was meaningless as far as delegates it helps to create a hell of a news story.

----------


## Michael1928

Can't stand this guy. Santorum, that is.

----------


## Jackie Treehorn

> i'm about to go squeeze out a Rick S in the toilet...


That's the most disgusting thing I've ever heard.

----------


## parocks

> The Ron Paul campaign decided momentum wasn't important so they did nothing after NH


There was no chance he could win SC, he put in some effort there, but not a lot.  Those 2 states sc, fl just weren't good states for Ron Paul.  

So, we're at where we're at.

----------


## neverseen

> Santorum won all of Missouri!


All the newt people voted santorum to make mitt (newt's only comp in their mind) look weak.  They picked sant because they knew that paul would dominate if he won.

It's pretty obvious what happened here...

----------


## Razmear

KooChiChing, ChaChing

----------


## GunnyFreedom

> Everyone get ready for the Mitt-bombs on Santo.  Romney thought he was gonna coast.  He will do to Santo what he did to Newt in Florida.  It killed Newt's campaign.


This is true, and it will be profound.

----------


## pauliticalfan

Santorum's paying lip service to the Constitution.

----------


## sparebulb

> States I will never step foot in...Iowa,Minnesota,Missouri...I've always wanted to check out Colorado, but...


I feel your pain.  However, if you are traveling from the East to avoid Iowa, Minnesota, and Missouri you will have to go through Arkansas, Louisiana, or the People's Republic of Canada........all bastions of brain-dead neo-fascism.  You can always fly over.........after a thorough examination of your nuts and rectum.

Unfortunately, neo-fascism is ubiquitous among all the states.  Avoidance is futile.

----------


## eduardo89

> i'm about to go squeeze out a Rick S in the toilet...


You have lube in your ass?

----------


## bunklocoempire

> every candidate gets a surge, but were not allowed one?




*No Surge For You!*

----------


## ghengis86

> You have lube in your ass?


i purposely omitted 'santorum'.  but i'll double check

----------


## The Gold Standard

> You have lube in your ass?


Not that there is anything wrong with that.

----------


## Okie RP fan

> You have lube in your ass?


Yeeesh...




> Not that there is anything wrong with that.


To each their own, I suppose.

----------


## tbone717

> There was no chance he could win SC, he put in some effort there, but not a lot.  Those 2 states sc, fl just weren't good states for Ron Paul.  
> 
> So, we're at where we're at.


I know what you are saying.  I think what many feel is that momentum was squandered there.  We had some real nice endorsements and a decent debate performance (the 2nd one).  Yeah we might not have been able to win the state or pick up any delegates there, but if we would have worked our asses off and took second there, we very well could be looking at a victory tonight instead of what we are seeing.  It's hard to say what could have been of course, but we know where we are at now.  And tonight's results are going to make having a good standing in AZ & MI extremely hard unless something major occurs between now and then.

----------


## JK/SEA

hey guys, watch your language...we might have 18 year olds in here.

----------


## WD-NY

> #1 they have pretty much no money
> #2 they are running a boring (for us) delegate game and don't need any ads (or many votes) for that.


#2 is the reason that #1 is happening.

Plus, you forgot 
#3 the campaign is lazy (no speeches, no adjustment of strategy or response to the endless calls from the grassroots to address foreign policy and electability).

I mean, Santorum right now is doing a better job delivering Ron Paul's message than Ron Paul has this entire election... why? Simple. Because he's reading a prepared f'in speech that actually makes sense. His sentences and paragraphs have a beginning middle and end. The ideas and arguments presented are fully constructed and "eloquently" described. The different sections complement each other and follow a focused logic... creating a clear and complete picture that voters react positively to...

And the speech wasn't even good! 

But yeah... speeches don't matter.

----------


## AGRP

Santorum wins? How stupid do they think we are to believe that?

----------


## ghengis86

> hey guys, watch your language...we might have 18 year olds in here.


and not at the caucuses?

----------


## HOLLYWOOD

Rick Santorum... hiding behind: the FLAG, the CROSS, and CHILDREN  Classic Trash politician, George Carlin would be proud, he called it.

That's all that needed to win when you have Millionaires and Billionaires bankrolling your campaign.

Frankly, Ron needs to start campaigning... instead of one or two days in a state and the rest of the time in Lake Jackson, TX. Now I'm not going to speculate, why Ron has to spend so much time at his home in Texas, but the millions spent flying back and forth, could make a huge difference, if the money were spent in the states instead of in the air.

----------


## Gravik

Missouri is over.....

----------


## Barrex

If you go to http://www.cnn.com/election/2012/primaries/state/MN
you will see that Ron Paul is never in number 1 in those counties he is winning. Everyone else is ordered by number of votes.... *but if Ron is first h is not on top of the list. If he is third he is pushed to third place.*
 Can someone record this ?

----------


## WD-NY

Woah! I stand corrected. Ron is giving a speech! CNN lied

#mybad

----------


## socal

RP speaking now at rally in MN

http://www.c-span.org/Events/Ron-Pau...10737428058-1/

----------


## IterTemporis

RP is speaking.

http://www.cnn.com/video/?/tab/live#...ive/cvpstream4

Matt Collins is there too.

He mentioned the Reuters poll where he is 2nd nationally!

----------


## ohgodno

> All the newt people voted santorum to make mitt (newt's only comp in their mind) look weak.  They picked sant because they knew that paul would dominate if he won.
> 
> It's pretty obvious what happened here...


This ^

That was my thought too. Anyone but Mitt vote went to Froth.

----------


## socal

Colorado wasn't good, but in MN RP is scoring the highest % so far, and anything over 25% means he's getting more than his fair share.  Plus Romney and Gingrich have been derailed.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> RP is speaking.
> 
> http://www.cnn.com/video/?/tab/live#...ive/cvpstream4
> 
> Matt Collins is there too.
> 
> He mentioned the Reuters poll where he is 2nd nationally!


Lol. The Collins is officially on CNN.

----------


## Gravik

Minnesota Caucus
February 7, 2012
57.3% reporting (2370/4137)
This page updates automatically
Cycle Candidates


All Candidates


Santorum

45.4%

12,881


Paul

26.9%

7,621


Romney

16.8%

4,755


Gingrich

10.7%

3,030

----------


## Giuliani was there on 911

meh at least Ron Paul looks really good in that red sweater

----------


## GunnyFreedom

> I feel your pain.  However, if you are traveling from the East to avoid Iowa, Minnesota, and Missouri you will have to go through Arkansas, Louisiana, or the People's Republic of Canada........all bastions of brain-dead neo-fascism.  You can always fly over.........after a thorough examination of your nuts and rectum.
> 
> Unfortunately, neo-fascism is ubiquitous among all the states.  Avoidance is futile.


Ron Paul crushed the competition in Louisiana in 2008, so bad that every other single candidate had to gang up and cheat, to add EVERYONE except Paul TOGETHER to barely squeeze out a win.

----------


## IterTemporis

I don't know about anyone else here, but RP can always make me smile (:.

----------


## WilliamShrugged

this song helps with my mood tonight 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vP0ngiMBnas

----------


## Razmear

> If you go to http://www.cnn.com/election/2012/primaries/state/MN
> you will see that Ron Paul is never in number 1 in those counties he is winning. Everyone else is ordered by number of votes.... *but if Ron is first h is not on top of the list. If he is third he is pushed to third place.*
>  Can someone record this ?


Once a winner is projected they stay in the top spot regardless of vote totals for all counties. This is nothing new.

----------


## HigherVision

Put a shirt on bro

----------


## Razmear

> Put a shirt on bro



Huh? what i miss?

----------


## Razmear

We had a Giant behind Paul in NH, we have a Leprechaun behind him in MN

----------


## flynn

Seriously, I volunteer to refine Dr. Paul debate to sound more approachable from here on, if the campaign could let me in. I am a hardcore Austrian school economist who studied video lectures from walter block, tom woods and Thomas Dilorenzo. AND most of all, we should use some Milton Friedman in Ron Paul's interviews and debates.

----------


## Tod

http://www.ustream.tv/channel/patchmncaucuses

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> Huh? what i miss?


Collins streaking behind Ron Paul?

----------


## kill the banks

kill the bank

----------


## moonshine5757

would love RP to address media bias

----------


## HigherVision

> Huh? what i miss?


The dude before you lol

----------


## ssjevot

I hope everyone realizes Canada has less government than America.  Their economy is consistently rated as freer than Americas.

----------


## GunnyFreedom

*Thank you for your generous donation!
*Amount:
$45.00

Transaction ID:
337443939

Transaction date/time:
2012-02-07 22:21:36

----------


## 69360

CO results coming in. Looks like Santorum is going to win all 3 tonight. Unbelievable. I don't want to live in this country anymore.

----------


## neverseen

Is this only on CSPAN or did CNN pick it up?

----------


## tsetsefly

> hey guys, watch your language...we might have 18 year olds in here.


Well they clearly weren't voting so...

----------


## HigherVision

That was the best speech I think I've ever seen Ron give. Ugh that Ron Paul song that girl did in '08 is trash though. Won't Back Down by Tom Petty was the best campaign song.

----------


## kill the banks

it was on cnn

----------


## HOLLYWOOD

Carol is even NOT even clapping when the crowd is doing do... what the hell is going on?

This campaign needs professionals to coach everyone....

----------


## J_White

why is this "unofficial" ?
anyway, Dr.Paul just spoke from Minn !
Can we at least beat Gingrich in CO ?

----------


## HigherVision

> Carol is even NOT even clapping when the crowd is doing do... what the hell is going on?
> 
> This campaign needs professionals to coach everyone....


Meh whatever, they're up in years and they do their best, cut them a break. They've done more than anyone else has for the cause of liberty in recent history.

----------


## eduardo89

> Collins streaking behind Ron Paul?


Not much to see.

----------


## doronster195

Paul climbing again. 27.4%

----------


## Gravik

LOL. Frothy won EVERY county in Missouri. Sad....

----------


## danny987

Paul climbing and santorum dropping....

----------


## GunnyFreedom

> why is this "unofficial" ?
> anyway, Dr.Paul just spoke from Minn !
> Can we at least beat Gingrich in CO ?


LOL wtf Colorado?  Guess they really aren't that fond of MMJ after all 

(that or the ones who are got faded...)

----------


## J_White

Matt Collins is there, thats why we dont have an official OFFICIAL thread today. lol




> RP is speaking.
> 
> http://www.cnn.com/video/?/tab/live#...ive/cvpstream4
> 
> Matt Collins is there too.
> 
> He mentioned the Reuters poll where he is 2nd nationally!

----------


## pauliticalfan

We won a couple counties.

----------


## cornell

Anyone want to guess on the final Santorum minus Paul percentage? We're slowly climbing while he is slowly dropping!

----------


## JulioForPaul

So far today....

Ron Paul ~40,000 votes

Newt Gingrich ~4,000 votes

Kickin ass.

----------


## KingNothing

> Paul climbing again. 27.4%



Where's the conspiracy theorist who said Paul would fall to 20-percent and Romney would rise to 21-percent?  These people need to be called out every time they make an absurd claim.

He offered a bet.  I suggested one.  Looks like the campaign will be $500 richer if he took me up on my offer.


We've got enough problems with the establishment to overcome.  We don't need to invent anymore.

----------


## J_White

Dana Bash is reporting for Santorum campaign, is there anyone from CNN covering Paul's ?

----------


## J_White

Romney bragging about 2800 crowd he got previously !

----------


## tuggy24g

UMMMM NO!! CNN does not like us or even talk about us duh

----------


## HOLLYWOOD

> Meh whatever, they're up in years and they  do their best, cut them a break. They've done more than anyone else has  for the cause of liberty in recent history.


Imagine and Energy is  everything... you've gotta give it your best when all on stage are  blasted on every 24/7 news channel across the nation.

Swallow the pill and you ALL put your best acting job on when millions are watching. This is for POTUS, not a mayor of a town.

If you're front and center on national TV across multiple channels: More  signs, More Kids, More jumping, More Clapping, More Yelling, More  Flags, More Tea Party, More Grassroots... MORE MORE MORE.  You sell it  to the public, especially those on the fence. Image is everything in  this superficial nation, it's all about SALES and MARKETING and the time we get to present the image to millions on TV is rare.

----------


## pauliticalfan

Romney now using liberty.

----------


## J_White

Romney has a message of Liberty and Prosperity ? i thought that was Paul's message ?

----------


## Student Of Paulism

> Anyone want to guess on the final Santorum minus Paul percentage? We're slowly climbing while he is slowly dropping!


Meh...Good to see Ron doing very well in MN, looks terrible for Newt and Mitt under performing in MN and CO, definitely takes the wind out of their sails. Looks like Ron will probably place last in CO though. Woulda been nice to take 2nd there too, to deflate Mitt and Newt even more.  

Unfortunately, the rest of Feb is going to be really long after tonight. Ffs, Rick is going to win 3 states in one day. Hate to break it to you, but he is going to get massive air time, massive donations, and will be the media orgasm for days to come. They may even have a national holiday named after him tonight. Blah, just blah.

----------


## moonshine5757

> Imagine and Energy is  everything... you've gotta give it your best when all on stage are  blasted on every 24/7 news channel across the nation.
> 
> Swallow the pill and you ALL put your best acting job on when millions are watching. This is for POTUS, not a mayor of a town.
> 
> If you're front and center on national TV across multiple channels: More  signs, More Kids, More jumping, More Clapping, More Yelling, More  Flags, More Tea Party, More Grassroots... MORE MORE MORE.  You sell it  to the public, especially those on the fence. Image is everything in  this superficial nation, it's all about SALES and MARKETING and the time we get to present the image to millions on TV is rare.


True True

----------


## moonshine5757

> Romney has a message of Liberty and Prosperity ? i thought that was Paul's message ?


Romney even used the religion card tonight. the man has no shame. he has to steal everyone else's voice because he doesn't have his own. so sad.

----------


## J_White

Only thing Romney is saying is that "Obama has failed, and we will succeed"
but he does not say HOW ?

----------


## moonshine5757

> Only thing Romney is saying is that "Obama has failed, and we will succeed"
> but he does not say HOW ?


man has no substance. he is a rich guy with a nice smile, and that seems to carry him through state to state.

----------


## Miles Dunn

Amount:	$20.12
Transaction ID:	2WT46322PR072132W
Transaction date/time:	2012-02-07 22:39:54

----------


## pauliticalfan

We were down to Romney by 4-8 points in PPP's MN polls. Looks like we're gonna beat him by 10 points tonight. Nice.

----------


## cavalier973

Well, at least Ron Paul will get more votes than Santorum and gingrich combined in VA, even if he gets only 1 vote.

----------


## samsung1

> We were down to Romney by 4-8 points in PPP's MN polls. Looks like we're gonna beat him by 10 points tonight. Nice.


yes it's a great night, if we can get 3rd in colorado it would be the icing on the cake

----------


## cavalier973

> man has no substance. he is a rich guy with a nice smile, and that seems to carry him through state to state.


That, and his millions of dollars.

----------


## flynn

I wish in my heart that Ron Paul wins a state and all its delegates soon.

----------


## pauliticalfan

Romney's speech not so good.

----------


## cavalier973

> Meh...Good to see Ron doing very well in MN, looks terrible for Newt and Mitt under performing in MN and CO, definitely takes the wind out of their sails. Looks like Ron will probably place last in CO though. Woulda been nice to take 2nd there too, to deflate Mitt and Newt even more.  
> 
> Unfortunately, the rest of Feb is going to be really long after tonight. Ffs, Rick is going to win 3 states in one day. Hate to break it to you, but he is going to get massive air time, massive donations, and will be the media orgasm for days to come. *They may even have a national holiday named after him tonight*. Blah, just blah.


Sick

----------


## kylejack

Someone may have just glitter bombed Romney.

----------


## JimInNY

If we can't win the nomination outright, tonight was the 2nd best outcome we could have asked for. Sanitorum is the new front runner, and easy to assail. He's got so much baggage to pick on, it's not even funny.

Tonight's results tell me that no one will gain enough delegates to win the nomination, and we are going to have a brokered convention.

I'm pleased as punch.

----------


## flynn

> If we can't win the nomination outright, tonight was the 2nd best outcome we could have asked for. Sanitorum is the new front runner, and easy to assail. He's got so much baggage to pick on, it's not even funny.
> 
> Tonight's results tell me that no one will gain enough delegates to win the nomination, and we are going to have a brokered convention.
> 
> I'm pleased as punch.


Props for that. But I do hope the good doctor wins a state.

----------


## kylejack

Yep, someone tried to glitter bomb Romney (3rd time). Secret Service was on the ball and took him out.

----------


## Razmear

> Someone may have just glitter bombed Romney.


Glitter has just been reclassified as a WMD.

----------


## HOLLYWOOD

> Someone may have just glitter bombed Romney.


Looked like a Blue Liquid that missed, but yes it was Glitter, that one Secret Service guy keyed on him before he threw it... A MISS. Damn, would of been nice to see Romney's Dyed Grecian Formula 16 hair doo messed up with the Glam Glitter Fairy.

----------


## eduardo89

> Glitter has just been reclassified as a WMD.


Iranian plot. Invade.

----------


## ONUV

can we win maine? i don't want the sugar coating of iowa, nevada, and minnesota.

----------


## J_White

DHS would arrest these people soon.



> Glitter has just been reclassified as a WMD.

----------


## Babylon

Pleased?

It's over.

The only question now is how much money the 'campaign' can gather for the coffers of their day jobs.
Wake up people... 
When was the last ad produced?
How many rp campaign ads were run in these three states?

----------


## undergroundrr

> We were down to Romney by 4-8 points in PPP's MN polls. Looks like we're gonna beat him by 10 points tonight. Nice.


I love that the "Romney sailing to the nomination" media narrative is being seriously pummelled tonight.

----------


## J_White

lol,
4 yrs back Romney won these same states saying he was a conservative alternative to McCain
this time Santa did the same to him - flip !!

----------


## HOLLYWOOD

> Pleased?
> 
> It's over.
> 
> The only question now is how much money the 'campaign' can gather for the coffers of their day jobs.
> Wake up people... 
> When was the last ad produced?
> How many rp campaign ads were run in these three states?


I don't know... but frigin 'Newtron Bomb Gingrich' is running a new Ad and it's running on National syndicated stations CNN, FOX.

PS: Look's like Mittens added "A Touch of Gray" to give that "Wisdom Bull$#@!" to his temples.

----------


## Okie RP fan

Let's hope there are enough votes to pull Paul ahead of Gingrich.

----------


## svobody

> Pleased?
> 
> It's over.
> 
> The only question now is how much money the 'campaign' can gather for the coffers of their day jobs.
> Wake up people... 
> When was the last ad produced?
> How many rp campaign ads were run in these three states?


Lack of new advertising really makes me wonder what's going on with the campaign. Wish they would be upfront and honest - if they are starting to wind things down, I would like to know. If they need more money, I would also like to know.

----------


## J_White

it seems like a repeat of the 2008
McCain is Romney
Huckabee is Santorum and Grinch ?

----------


## pauliticalfan

Blue Earth and Red Lake for the win!

----------


## VictorB

> Lack of new advertising really makes me wonder what's going on with the campaign. Wish they would be upfront and honest - if they are starting to wind things down, I would like to know. If they need more money, I would also like to know.


Me too.  They haven't attacked anyone since...?  They took out a 35% Newt in Iowa with ONE ad.  They have to be aggressive.  The lack of aggression makes me feel like they don't want it.

----------


## happyphilter

Ron Paul is in this to the end. He is polling high nationally. The grassroots needs to step up and organize NOW for the upcoming primaries.

----------


## Razmear

> Blue Earth and Red Lake for the win!


We got Benton County also, and St. Louis looks like it could go our way. Lots of votes in Hennepin also.

----------


## bluesc

> Me too.  They haven't attacked anyone since...?  They took out a 35% Newt in Iowa with ONE ad.  They have to be aggressive.  The lack of aggression makes me feel like they don't want it.


No money/"secret delegate" strategy. 

For now they aren't campaigning to win the nomination. Romney is already on the air in Ohio. While him Newt and Santorum blow millions there, Ron should be blowing millions elsewhere. Sadly they aren't trying to raise money and don't seem too interested in raising any in the future.

The campaign needs to regroup with the grassroots otherwise nothing is going to get done.

----------


## Razmear

We beat Grinch by 300+ votes in Denver County!!!!

----------


## CTRattlesnake

> We beat Grinch by 300+ votes in Denver County!!!!


Cnn hasnt updated yet

----------


## Razmear

just read the totals on the air, not on the web yet.

----------


## Babylon

> No money/"secret delegate" strategy. 
> 
> For now they aren't campaigning to win the nomination. Romney is already on the air in Ohio. While him Newt and Santorum blow millions there, Ron should be blowing millions elsewhere. Sadly they aren't trying to raise money and don't seem too interested in raising any in the future.
> 
> The campaign needs to regroup with the grassroots otherwise nothing is going to get done.


There is no regrouping.
Another book will come out in april. 
The funds will go back to C4L, to be disbursed to the 'staff'.

Free-market at its best.
sell hope for $25 contributions.
But, i'll be quiet... There are some here who wish to enjoy a few more weeks of imagining they are part of a revolution.
Its harmless entertainment i suppose.
I just wish there could have been a blimp again. I feel gipped without the blimp.
Sigh....
Didnt even have a warm and fuzzy Xmas ad this time.
Theyre taking us for granted....

----------


## J_White

with those 300 votes, Paul would jump to third in CO. good enough for me.

Romney pips Santorum,
Paul just about 100 votes behind Grinch !!

----------


## Michael Landon

> Blue Earth and Red Lake for the win!


Don't count out St. Louis County yet, we're coming....

- ML

----------


## GunnyFreedom

> There is no regrouping.
> Another book will come out in april. 
> The funds will go back to C4L, to be disbursed to the 'staff'.
> 
> Free-market at its best.
> sell hope for $25 contributions.
> But, i'll be quiet... There are some here who wish to enjoy a few more weeks of imagining they are part of a revolution.
> Its harmless entertainment i suppose.
> I just wish there could have been a blimp again. I feel gipped without the blimp.
> ...


Yeah, it's not like we are actually building on this to win US Senate, US Congress, and State Assembly races or anything.

----------


## Razmear

Smoking the grinch in Boulder!

----------


## eduardo89

> Yeah, it's not like we are actually building on this to win US Senate, US Congress, and State Assembly races or anything.


Congress is a waste if time, the liberty movement needs to focus on state and local races. That's where change will come. Congress will never cede a single bit of power it's grabbed. We need nullification at the state level and sheriffs that enforce the Consitution at the county level. We need more Glen Bradleys!

----------


## GunnyFreedom

> Congress is a waste if time, the liberty movement needs to focus on state and local races. That's where change will come. Congress will never cede a single bit of power it's grabbed. We need nullification at the state level and sheriffs that enforce the Consitution at the county level. We need more Glen Bradleys!


Hey, I've been making that exact argument since 2007!

----------


## Jeffster

> CO results coming in. Looks like Santorum is going to win all 3 tonight. Unbelievable. I don't want to live in this country anymore.


See ya!

----------


## alucard13mmfmj

lol. they taking turns figuratively "raping" ron paul. 

im just thinking.. what if all 4 candidates get 500 delegates...

then romney will just negotiate with santorum and newt for their delegates? xD... and leave ron paul out of everything. if thats not how this brokered convention works, perhaps theyll change the rules.

----------


## IterTemporis

Romney is ahead in CO and RP is about 80 votes behind Gingrich according to Google. Please let RP get 3rd.

----------


## Okie RP fan

> Congress is a waste if time, the liberty movement needs to focus on state and local races. That's where change will come. Congress will never cede a single bit of power it's grabbed. We need nullification at the state level and sheriffs that enforce the Consitution at the county level. We need more Glen Bradleys!


YES, YES, and YES! 

The state and local levels are where the battles must be fought and won. From there, we can build up.

----------


## VictorB

If Paul gets 3rd in CO then Newt is out.  Most of Newt's voters went to Santo tonight but we will pick up that 10% that stuck to Newt once he drops out.

----------


## Mark37snj

The big winner - Santorum
The big looser  - Gingrich
Ron Paul lives to fight another day. This is a war of attrition. Before today we had a 2nd, 3rd, 3rd, 4th, 4th. Tonight we got a 2nd, 3rd so far.

----------


## WD-NY

> No money/"secret delegate" strategy. 
> 
> For now they aren't campaigning to win the nomination. Romney is already on the air in Ohio. While him Newt and Santorum blow millions there, Ron should be blowing millions elsewhere. Sadly they aren't trying to raise money and don't seem too interested in raising any in the future.
> 
> The campaign needs to regroup with the grassroots otherwise nothing is going to get done.


I think we've reached the where a letter needs to be drafted and delivered... otherwise, the campaign is going to run out of $$ and we're going to lose this battle because of the same/similar mistakes made in 2008. The letter would need to constructively lay out:

what the grassroots thinks the campaign is doing a good job of
what the grassroots thinks the campaign is not doing a good job of
what, specifically, the grassroots thinks the campaign should do more of and/or less of (e.g.
MORE FORMAL SPEECHES, more ads addressing foreign policy and electability, more Q&A sessions with voters, LESS stump speeches, etc.
things we'd like to see implemented to improve communication between campaign & grassroots.. e.g. a grassroots liaison, bi-weekly 'conference calls' where campaign staff fill us in on what's going on, how things are going, where they need our assistance, where they don't need our assistance, etc.
any other ideas/questions/concerns the grassroots wants to offer/ask
*Since the grassroots isn't a monolithic body, not everyone will agree with the ideals/suggestions/concerns put forth in the letter. But even if only a few of the most prevalent criticism/complaints/questions/suggestions get addressed by the campaign, I think the effort to put something formal together would be worth it.

----------


## GunnyFreedom

> YES, YES, and YES! 
> 
> The state and local levels are where the battles must be fought and won. From there, we can build up.


Exactly.  Real change is bottom-up.  The electability myth on this platform evaporates when we start showing strongly in the State Assemblies, not to mention the conversion of the electorate.  Heck, part of the reason I ran for (and won ) State House in 2010 was kinda to 'put my money where my mouth was' since at that time most folks weren't really listening to the argument.  They were stuck on President, US House, US Senate and I was screaming states states states!

We are such an enormous fundraising powerhouse as a movement, even though I only raised $21,000 (plus $5000 from GOP Caucus that won't repeat) for State House (because people were largely disinterested in state races) I won outspent 7 to 1.  It doesn't take $10 Million to win a State Assembly race.

The spending PER CAPITA to win a State Assembly seat is less than US Congress or US Senate.  That data point should seriously slap some of us Paulers across the face.  Not just the spending per seat, that's a given.  The spending PER CAPITA is less.  And even then the funds just aren't there for folks like me.  not yet.

But I am very encouraged to see more and more people advancing the same conclusion, that the State races are more important.  That spells a sea-change in our focus moving forward.  The resources we have invested into US President and US Congress in the past, if we put those into State level races that spells majorities.  Right now I am 1 vs 119.  After I win in November I will be 1 vs 49 (if I can actually fund the race somehow...).  If we as a movement get our act together we'd be closer to 50 vs 70, whereupon we start winning because you can always move 10 people when you have a strong block.

If there is no Pauler or strict Constitutionalist running for State Assembly in your district, step up and run yourself.  I'm not joking.  That's how we take over the future.

----------


## Bruno

*Colorado* 

99% in, per CNN: 

Santorum wins 40% 
Romney 37
Gingrich 14
Paul 11

----------


## parocks

mn4paul.com

----------


## kylejack

> *Colorado* 
> 
> 99% in, per CNN: 
> 
> Santorum wins 40% 
> Romney 37
> Gingrich 14
> Paul 11


Romney 35.7, I believe they said.

----------


## parocks

http://www.facebook.com/groups/mn4rp2012/?ref=ts

tons of results

----------


## Razmear

> *Colorado* 
> 
> 99% in, per CNN: 
> 
> Santorum wins 40% 
> Romney 37
> Gingrich 14
> Paul 11


On the second call they said Grinch 12.8, RP 11.7, with some small counties still not reporting. Still not impossible to pick up 3rd, but not very likely.

----------


## devil21

Pardon if it's already been asked and answered.

What exactly does the "uncommitted" votes in MO mean?  Did people literally vote "uncommitted", as in 10% people actually voted that they don't vote for any of the above?  Or does it mean something else?

----------


## Razmear

> Pardon if it's already been asked and answered.
> 
> What exactly does the "uncommitted" votes in MO mean?  Did people literally vote "uncommitted", as in 10% people actually voted that they don't vote for any of the above?  Or does it mean something else?


I believe it's the same as None of the above.

----------


## parocks

> can we win maine? i don't want the sugar coating of iowa, nevada, and minnesota.


The Maine caucuses have already started.  They're keeping the results secret, but we're winning a bunch of towns.

----------


## Razmear

One thing tonight has proven is that polls are meaningless. 
http://www.realclearpolitics.com/epo...primaries.html

----------


## floridasun1983

I think its a legimate question to ask if the campaign is even trying at this point.  Aside from Ron flying to these mega-pep rallies, what are they doing?

----------


## ONUV

VOTE TOTALS:
ROMNEY 1,182,886
GINGRICH 838,102
SANTORUM 568,723
PAUL 335,951

----------


## SCOTUSman

> I think its a legimate question to ask if the campaign is even trying at this point.  Aside from Ron flying to these mega-pep rallies, what are they doing?


They have absolutely no money. When the FEC reports came out they had 2 million on hand come the new year...they spent tons in New Hampshire since then...They haven't had much come in. We are down to pennies I bet. And Ron Paul practices what he preaches...he isn't going to go into debt. We aren't donating, we have gotten cheap. The campaign is taking in scraps every day.

Can't blame the campaign when they have no money.

----------


## floridasun1983

> They have absolutely no money. When the FEC reports came out they had 2 million on hand come the new year...they spent tons in New Hampshire since then...They haven't had much come in. We are down to pennies I bet. And Ron Paul practices what he preaches...he isn't going to go into debt. We aren't donating, we have gotten cheap. The campaign is taking in scraps every day.
> 
> Can't blame the campaign when they have no money.


You've got a chicken or the egg problem here, which is that you have to have money to win, but you have to win to get money.  I and many others have been telling everyone who will listen who says that "we don't have to win because its all about delegates" that this isn't true from a perception and a fundraising standpoint.  "We only lost to RICK SANTORUM by 17.6% in a Paul friendly caucus state, came in a distant 3rd (out of 3) in Missouri, and 4th in Colorado, give to the campaign to celebrate out amazing success!" is not going to generate any enthusiasm or cash.

----------


## SCOTUSman

> You've got a chicken or the egg problem here, which is that you have to have money to win, but you have to win to get money.  I and many others have been telling everyone who will listen who says that "we don't have to win because its all about delegates" that this isn't true from a perception and a fundraising standpoint.  "We only lost to RICK SANTORUM by 17.6% in a Paul friendly caucus state, came in a distant 3rd (out of 3) in Missouri, and 4th in Colorado, give to the campaign to celebrate out amazing success!" is not going to generate any enthusiasm or cash.


Exactly. I agree 100%. We need something to energize this campaign. People saying only delegates matter, and 3rd place and 2nd place are great...aren't putting their money where their mouth is. They aren't giving to the campaign. We need a win. Wins do matter.....delegates from these proportional caucuses (bound or unbound) will not get us anywhere close to getting enough delegates to win. And say if there is a brokered convention, we have zero chance if we don't win a state or a few....We need a win. I'm frankly sick and tired of hearing the delegates only matter line, completely false. We need more supporters...we need the soft supporters. We are losing them every time we don't win. Well said with the chicken and the egg analogy.

----------


## nobody's_hero

Santorum has no money. I don't think money is as big a factor as stupid voters.

----------


## ssjevot

Paul needs to go live in Maine until Saturday, end of story.   When that is over he needs to live in Washington.  If the campaign even remotely wants to win they need to put some effort in.

----------


## 3kgt

Um guys I think the fact that Santorum actually won a state should tell you its time to get out of the USA now.

I'm not even joking.

$#@!ing Santorum. I get home from work and...Santorum? If I wasn't a man I would cry. 
I'm going to go smoke a blunt now. Otherwise I'd have to break $#@! and the only things within reach are expensive.

Ridiculous America.
$#@!ing ridiculous.

----------


## nobody's_hero

> Um guys I think the fact that Santorum actually won a state should tell you its time to get out of the USA now.
> 
> I'm not even joking.
> 
> $#@!ing Santorum. I get home from work and...Santorum? If I wasn't a man I would cry. 
> I'm going to go smoke a blunt now. Otherwise I'd have to break $#@! and the only things within reach are expensive.
> 
> Ridiculous America.
> $#@!ing ridiculous.


I was surprised it was Santorum. The man is hardly heard from after Iowa and suddenly he clobbers opponents in 3 states.

I agree it is time to get out of the United States, but then again, I can't think of a country the U.S. gov't won't try to invade, with these idiots in charge.

----------


## EaSy

Santorum is the same as islamic leaders. He is abusing faith to get elected. I hope he collapses the same way as Newt!

----------


## jkob

If Santorum became president, I would legit explore leaving the country. Fortunately, I think the majority of America would be repulsed by his hate.

----------


## AceNZ

> it seems like a repeat of the 2008
> McCain is Romney
> Huckabee is Santorum and Grinch ?


Grinch is Hillary, of course.

----------


## The_Ruffneck

> Grinch is Hillary, of course.


Grinch is Fred Thomson

----------


## affa

> If Santorum became president, I would legit explore leaving the country. Fortunately, I think the majority of America would be repulsed by his hate.


Santorum would be the most devastating defeat for the GOP in the history of American politics.

----------


## isler45

CNN said santorum spent 22 days in Missouri or Minnesota. He is putting in a lot more effort then.us.

----------


## KingNothing

> CNN said santorum spent 22 days in Missouri or Minnesota. He is putting in a lot more effort then.us.


Well, he is unemployed and he is younger.

----------


## PolicyReader

Missouri is also not representative of anything at this stage since it's real vote won't happen this month.  I won't be surprised if he still does well there but the recent results were what happens when he fights for an uncontested vote, none of the other campaigns brought their ground games to bear today so results will most likely shift when it comes to the caucus (not saying how much they may or may not shift but it's unlikely they'll be the same as this)

----------


## wgadget

The good news about Santorum is that he has a LOOOOOONG VOTING RECORD that will now be vetted.

----------


## Bruno

Our local radio station 93.3 just reported in their news segment that Mitt Romney was 2nd in Minnesota and Colorado.  I called in off-air to correct them that Ron Paul was actually 2nd, and emailed them the actual vote totals.  
Them:  "Okay, thanks, we'll check it out."  
Me:  "Please do before you do your next news update, this is important to get right."  

Doubt this was an "accident".  Many news stations get their information from the same sources, so be on the alert for similiar errors in your local radio programs.

----------


## Danke

> Congress is a waste if time, the liberty movement needs to focus on state and local races. That's where change will come. Congress will never cede a single bit of power it's grabbed. We need nullification at the state level and sheriffs that enforce the Consitution at the county level. We need more Glen Bradleys!





> Hey, I've been making that exact argument since 2007!


two peas in a pod

----------


## rich34

Santorum is the Mike Huckabee of 2012.  He's going to win the socialcon vote no matter what.  The two good things about last night is that it stops Romney's momentum and now opens the door for Romney to take him out through radio and tv ads, while Paul keeps trucking along.  If I were Paul I'd live in Maine until the caucus' are over.  We just need one state and the perception could change drastically and right now Maine is it.

----------


## Darthbrooklyn

> Santorum is the Mike Huckabee of 2012.  He's going to win the socialcon vote no matter what.  The two good things about last night is that it stops Romney's momentum and now opens the door for Romney to take him out through radio and tv ads, while Paul keeps trucking along.  If I were Paul I'd live in Maine until the caucus' are over.  We just need one state and the perception could change drastically and right now Maine is it.


^^^^^^ THIS THIS THIS THIS

----------


## Darthbrooklyn

Theres got to be 1 intelligent person in the GOP elite that would say "Guys, Santorum will get his ass kicked in the general. We will destroy the GOP brand for years to come if we nominate this guy" Im starting to think that this person doesnt exist.

----------


## Bruno

> Our local radio station 93.3 just reported in their news segment that Mitt Romney was 2nd in Minnesota and Colorado.  I called in off-air to correct them that Ron Paul was actually 2nd, and emailed them the actual vote totals.  
> Them:  "Okay, thanks, we'll check it out."  
> Me:  "Please do before you do your next news update, this is important to get right."  
> 
> Doubt this was an "accident".  Many news stations get their information from the same sources, so be on the alert for similiar errors in your local radio programs.


Update: 

Sweet!  They corrected it in the next news update:  "Congressman Ron Paul from Texas was 2nd in Minnesota with 27% of the vote."

----------

